# 7/15 Raw Thread: BROCK PARTY TIME



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*The Brock Party resumes*



wwe.com said:


> The good news, at least, is that Kofi Kingston is safe. The bad news, however, is that Brock Lesnar came calling and obliterated Seth Rollins in Extreme Rules’ closing moments, devouring The Architect and reclaiming the Universal Championship by way of a Money in the Bank cash-in. Now, Rollins, who fought his way to Brock for the better part of a year, is facing the Sisyphean task of once again working his way back up to The Beast. There’s little doubt he’ll be game for the attempt, but after weeks of in-ring competition and mental stress brought on by Paul Heyman’s mind games, the question is whether his heart, his mind and his body are all up to the task. Tune in to Raw tonight, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


*Club house rules*








> The Club came through in the clutch for AJ Styles, providing the timely interference that allowed The Phenomenal One to relieve Ricochet of his United States Championship and snap the Superstar’s young reign. Ricochet is unlikely to take the disrespect lying down, but to get his prize back, he’ll have to fight his way through a crowded field — Cesaro, The Miz, Braun Strowman and more are still lurking, and The Monster Among Men is coming off a big victory himself — not to mention penetrate Styles’ defenses and deal with The Good Brothers. In other words, it’ll be a tall order. Too tall? We shall certainly see.


*What friends are for*












> The era of co-SmackDown Women’s Champions never quite came to pass: Thanks to a furious effort by Bayley, Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross fell short of a Handicap Match victory that would have netted them the SmackDown Women’s Title. That puts the blue jewel out of Bliss’ reach for the first time in a couple of months — unless she Wild Cards again, but that’s a whole other story — but she and Cross could conceivably make a play for Raw Women’s Champion Becky Lynch, who is finally free of Lacey Evans following the results of WWE Extreme Rules’ main event. Of course, that’s all supposing Bliss & Cross’ friendship survives this latest in-ring disappointment. Lots of ways this one can go …


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i hope we get becky on the MOB show where alexa challenges her (that'd be so cool!)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:




























:brock4:brock4 :boombrock :brock4:brock4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:boombrock :brock3 :brock4 :brock :brock2


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Nothing screams WWE like losing a two on one handicap match then immediately going after the bigger champion the night after.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I wonder what’s next for Lacey Evans with now her feud with Becky is done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Worried for my boy Corbin. No idea who he can feud with next.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Worried for my boy Corbin. No idea who he can feud with next.


Hopefully Catering in the back :LIGHTS



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I wonder what’s next for Lacey Evans with now her feud with Becky is done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See Above


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

yeay bork is back


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Nothing screams WWE like losing a two on one handicap match then immediately going after the bigger champion the night after.


Really hoping they don't go this route. No interest in Alexa getting involved in the title picture to be honest specially for SummerSlam.

Have her come out, Sasha makes a surprise return, they setup a #1 contendership match which Sasha wins to challenge Becky.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Worried for my boy Corbin. No idea who he can feud with next.


One thing that has been good about Corbin is that he has that classic heel mindset of ignoring any negative outcome that occurs for him. He'll probably give himself a pat on the back, make excuses and act like he won at the end of the day.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Actually interested in this show because this is when Heyman is 'supposed' to take over judging by all reports. We should now get our builds to Summerslam. The only ones that seem certain are Seth and Bork and AJ/Ricochet.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

As much as I enjoyed Exreme Rules I'm really not expecting much from RAW. Summerslam is ages away and with "Legends Raw" next week I don't see them starting anything tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Really hoping they don't go this route. No interest in Alexa getting involved in the title picture to be honest specially for SummerSlam.
> 
> Have her come out, Sasha makes a surprise return, they setup a #1 contendership match which Sasha wins to challenge Becky.


I'll take Steph over Alexa to be honest.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> One thing that has been good about Corbin is that he has that classic heel mindset of ignoring any negative outcome that occurs for him. He'll probably give himself a pat on the back, make excuses and act like he won at the end of the day.


Need the show to open with him smirking playing back the EOD clip over and over and over again to a circus of boos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> I'll take Steph over Alexa to be honest.


Come to think of it I would as well.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lesnar as UV Champ to probably be on RAW and then disappear for several weeks until the week before Summer Slam... Yay..... because THAT sure will put eyes on screens and butts in seats. /Sarcasm

Hopefully Lacey Evans doesn't disappear now that her feud with Becky seems to be done. At least give her Naomi to feud with.

Expecting Alexa vs. Becky feud to start today.

R-Truth/Carmella/Drake Maverick/Renee - Watching for that.

Bray Wyatt maybe?

The Club (finally) taking over things, even if it is just the midcard.

No Shane tonight please. Thanks.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Nothing screams WWE like losing a two on one handicap match then immediately going after the bigger champion the night after.


Right? Look at Lacey. Taps clean twice and STILL gets another title opportunity. Kind of makes you wonder what they plan on doing with her now that she was unsuccessful three times.

I just don't see why Alexa and Nikki just don't go for the tag titles. I think there could be some promise there with the chemistry they're having.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Come to think of it, where's the WWE2K cover reveal?

It's usually happened by now, could we see it tonight?


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Nothing screams WWE like losing a two on one handicap match then immediately going after the bigger champion the night after.


So you hated Joe losing the US title and then immediately going into a feud with Kofi for the WWE title? 

Which btw Alexa wasn't ever actually beaten clean by Bayley. Nikki took the pin last night and at Stomping Grounds Nikki interfered when Bliss was about to hit her finisher. 



Dolorian said:


> Have her come out, Sasha makes a surprise return, they setup a #1 contendership match which Sasha wins to challenge Becky.


Sasha who refused to do business with Alexa the night after WM and then walked out for 3 months gets to walk right in and go over Alexa and have a Summerslam title program?

Imagine if it was reversed and Alexa walked out after refusing to job to Sasha and came back and went over Sasha. You're telling me you wouldn't have a problem with that?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Shaun_27 said:


> As much as I enjoyed Exreme Rules I'm really not expecting much from RAW. Summerslam is ages away and with "Legends Raw" next week I don't see them starting anything tonight.


Summerslam is 4 weeks away, it's a little bit earlier this year on August 11th. They'll start setting up stuff tonight.


----------



## kuja killer (Jul 24, 2018)

Okay i highly doubt this will even happen 1% because brock dont have the breifcase anymore but...

I would seriously start laughing in joy, if brock was to do "anything" remotely funny tonight like when he used it as a boombox, and dancing to seth and kofi's themes last month. 

https://youtu.be/7US2HEib68U?t=323
I still love this part.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Strategize said:


> Nothing screams WWE like losing a two on one handicap match then immediately going after the bigger champion the night after.


Wins and losses don't matter, PAL. 

:vince3

Think of what they did with Bayley, Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross recently.

June 10: Alexa Bliss and Lacey Evans beat the two current champions in a tag match on RAW. WILDCARD, BITCHES!
June 11: The next night, Bayley beats Nikki Cross clean
Alexa Bliss gets a title shot because she wins a Triple Threat on Smackdown, but at the same time, she was also in a Tag Team title match with Nikki Cross that she lost. She also loses clean to Bayley at PPV and loses to Carmella on RAW in this time, and is put in a handicap title shot because of a Beat the Clock Challenge (???) and she LOSES THE HANDICAP MATCH AS WELL. 

All of this makes sense to a number of people between 0 and 1

:vince$


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Brock Shit Fest*

Fixed that thread title for you.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

BringBackTV14 said:


> So you hated Joe losing the US title and then immediately going into a feud with Kofi for the WWE title?
> 
> Which btw Alexa wasn't ever actually beaten clean by Bayley. Nikki took the pin last night and at Stomping Grounds Nikki interfered when Bliss was about to hit her finisher.
> 
> ...


She still lost a handicap match, nobody will remember or care about who took the pin. The fact is Bayley beat them 2on1.

And as far as Sasha coming in and skipping over Alexa for a title shot. No, I wouldn't have a problem with that, because Sasha is better than Alexa and I'd much rather see that match over Alexa/Becky. I *would* have a problem if Alexa did it because I think she sucks, it's as simple as that really.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is going to be awful and I can already see Bray and Sami not showing up again. Just watch Brock being champion until WrestleMania because you know the definition of insanity, right?

Raw is the B show anyway, SmackDown is much better than this garbage.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Might as well have Brock on A Moment Of Bliss.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey technically didn't lose last night. She walked out at the end without really being part of the result. They should give her another shot.

Corbin is deader than dead. They did him dirty last night. At least he got to kill off "The Man" gimmick though.

No interest in seeing Becky's boyfriend call Bork a bully again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Lacey technically didn't lose last night. She walked out at the end without really being part of the result. They should give her another shot.
> 
> Corbin is deader than dead. They did him dirty last night. At least he got to kill off "The Man" gimmick though.
> 
> No interest in seeing Becky's boyfriend call Bork a bully again.


Meh, he took a beatdown from Rollins after hitting the most protected finisher on his girlfriend. I don't think he is dead yet, but I am worried what they do with him next. He obviously will be downgraded, but with AJ as champ he won't even be going for mid card. He needs a lackey and to go for the tag belts or some shit. I just don't know what lackey would even work with Big Daddy Corbs. His character doesn't really work working with other dudes. If he is chasing R Truth and Drake tonight then he is dead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heyman's Raw. Let's see.....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Really hoping they don't go this route. No interest in Alexa getting involved in the title picture to be honest specially for SummerSlam.
> 
> Have her come out, Sasha makes a surprise return, they setup a #1 contendership match which Sasha wins to challenge Becky.


*and then Sasha vs Bayley at SurSer (battle of the brands) roud*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Here for Corbin and Lacey


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm really worried about Corbin. 

Who will he even feud with? If he's getting his shit effed up by Becky, I'd legit quit watching WWE. On the other hand, if he beats up Becky even more, I'd pop for that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

We need a family affair tonight 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> I'm really worried about Corbin.
> 
> Who will he even feud with? *If he's getting his shit effed up by Becky*, I'd legit quit watching WWE. On the other hand, if he beats up Becky even more, I'd pop for that.


Now that I've seen it mentioned I could see this happening. Could absolutely see them having Becky tap Corbin out tonight. Heyman hates Corbin too.



Mango13 said:


> Here for Corbin and Lacey


Draw power.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now that I've seen it mentioned I could see this happening. Could absolutely see them having Becky tap Corbin out tonight. Heyman hates Corbin too.
> 
> 
> 
> Draw power.


If I know anything about WWE booking, Corbin is tapping to Becky tonight. They don't like long-term heat anymore or building up real villains. I didn't know Heyman hated him though..fuck.

Well, it's been a fun run Baron. Chances are you'll be dancing within 3 months now. Why the hell couldn't he just have won and Bork cashed in on him? He'd at least be able to have a storyline to keep him on top of the card. I have a bad feeling WWE is about to showcase a bunch of people I really, really don't care about. (Ricochet and friends)


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> If I know anything about WWE booking, Corbin is tapping to Becky tonight. They don't like long-term heat anymore or building up real villains. I didn't know Heyman hated him though..fuck.
> 
> Well, it's been a fun run Baron. Chances are you'll be dancing within 3 months now. Why the hell couldn't he just have won and Bork cashed in on him? He'd at least be able to have a storyline to keep him on top of the card. I have a bad feeling WWE is about to showcase a bunch of people I really, really don't care about. (Ricochet and friends)


Well, you certainly ruined my after work hours...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Well, you certainly ruined my after work hours...


I'll have faith if they let Corbin do something else slimy tonight. (They won't, but you see what I do to myself?) Have him interrupt a boring Dana Brooke promo and obliterate her or some shit. Then do the famous Corbin smirk when he's getting booed to hell. I'll have a better idea of what is gonna happen when I see the opening segment. If Rollins opens the show I expect dog shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> If I know anything about WWE booking, Corbin is tapping to Becky tonight. They don't like long-term heat anymore or building up real villains. I didn't know Heyman hated him though..fuck.
> 
> Well, it's been a fun run Baron. Chances are you'll be dancing within 3 months now. Why the hell couldn't he just have won and Bork cashed in on him? He'd at least be able to have a storyline to keep him on top of the card. I have a bad feeling WWE is about to showcase a bunch of people I really, really don't care about. (Ricochet and friends)


He's gonna be sitting in the back having a drink with EC3 by Summerslam :mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's gonna be sitting in the back having a drink with EC3 by Summerslam :mj2


We will know tonight. It is a bad sign if one of these three things happen.

1) He isn't on the show.
2) Becky gets to emasculate him.
3) He is running around with the jobber squad.

Anything but that is fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now that I've seen it mentioned I could see this happening. Could absolutely see them having Becky tap Corbin out tonight. Heyman hates Corbin too.


I highly doubt Heyman hates Corbin. Heyman and Vince have very similar ideas about talent. That's why Vince trusts him. Corbin not winning the title going into SummerSlam, a show that they need to be a big success, is not indicative of anything. Fact is, the majority of the audience hates Corbin. Whether or not you do means nothing in the grand scheme. They can't have somebody nobody wants to watch in a SummerSlam main event.

Corbin will be champion once Brock loses it relatively quickly. Also, Heyman loves Lacey Evans, so either way you're gonna ultimately get what you really want.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> If Rollins opens the show I expect dog shit.


I bet my next paycheck Secky are gonna open up RAW. Ugh, just the thought of it annoys me to no end.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I still think Bayley/Becky would be Good

Have both titles on the line


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I highly doubt Heyman hates Corbin. Heyman and Vince have very similar ideas about talent. That's why Vince trusts him. Corbin not winning the title going into SummerSlam, a show that they need to be a big success, is not indicative of anything. Fact is, the majority of the audience hates Corbin. Whether or not you do means nothing in the grand scheme. They can't have somebody nobody wants to watch in a SummerSlam main event.
> 
> Corbin will be champion once Brock loses it relatively quickly. Also, Heyman loves Lacey Evans, so either way you're gonna ultimately get what you really want.


There was a report about a week ago that Heyman doesn't see Corbin as a main eventer. That was the reasoning for turning Styles heel. They're gonna do Bork vs Becky's bitch for a couple months until they let him win the belt back. 

They'll send Bork to SD to take the belt off Kofi because there are no other credible heels left to do it, and so they can continue Bork vs Reigns because Vince can't get enough of it. After Bork goes to SD they'll take the US Title off Styles and make him the top heel.

If they were ever gonna put the belt on Corbin they would've done it by now. They could have given him a test run at Stomping Grounds and then had him drop it last night if they didn't think he was ready to headline SS. They clearly only see him as a filler guy. He's as dead as Joe.

As for Lacey, I'll believe it when I see it. They made her tap instantly to Becky 2 PPVs in a row and her most notable singles win is over Nattie. I've seen the reports that say Vince likes her, but the results don't back it up. They won't give her a win over anyone relevant.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray has to return tonight. He has to surely. They can’t drag this shit out until Summerslam.


----------



## ThenWo/WCW (Jan 8, 2014)

I can not wait for the Show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Bray has to return tonight. He has to surely. They can’t drag this shit out until Summerslam.


Prob tomorrow bro. That Ali taped promo from a week ago seemed exactly like a face Bray would destroy. I don't see anyone on RAW he can feud with.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> There was a report about a week ago that Heyman doesn't see Corbin as a main eventer. That was the reasoning for turning Styles heel. They're gonna do Bork vs Becky's bitch for a couple months until they let him win the belt back.


Even if Heyman doesn't see Corbin as a main eventer, Vince does, and it's still Vinces show. Vince thinks that Baron Corbin is hot, so he'll never stop pushing him. :lol Eventually he'll win the title. I suspect Seth isn't beating Brock again, either. What they'll probably do is have Seth lose to Brock, Brock will leave, Seth and Styles will feud over the US title, Brock will beat a few jobbers when he comes back, then Brock and Roman will have another match at WrestleMania, because.....of course they will. In the mean time, Corbin will be doing some midcard shit that I know you'll hate, but believe me, it's a matter of time. 



> They'll send Bork to SD to take the belt off Kofi because there are no other credible heels left to do it, and so they can continue Bork vs Reigns because Vince can't get enough of it. After Bork goes to SD they'll take the US Title off Styles and make him the top heel.


Credible heels don't matter on SmackDown. Jinder Mahal was the champion. Kofi supermanning his way through the roster means nothing, because he's not Roman, he's not Seth, etc. They'll ride him for a bit and then when Vince says it's over, it's over. Anybody could become the champion on SmackDown. Even Joe as doubtful as it is, and as much as I'd rule it out based on my own luck, Vince didn't even disqualify Christian from winning the Smackdown title and he despised Christian. I mean he DESPISED Christian. There's nobody that you can completely dismiss being the SmackDown champion. The only disqualifier would be Fox, because WWE is desperate to stay on Fox and I'm sure that will limit peoples prospects, but otherwise, I could see.....Zack Ryder being the champion on SmackDown. I honestly could, there just has to be a justification for it in Vinces head, that's all it is. He let JINDER win the title, all because of a stupid justification in his head. That says it all how he views SmackDown.

Also, Brock isn't going to SmackDown with Heyman as the director of Raw. They're not gonna make Paul travel to both shows when he has so much responsibility, he's gonna be completely focused on Raw. 



> If they were ever gonna put the belt on Corbin they would've done it by now. They could have given him a test run at Stomping Grounds and then had him drop it last night if they didn't think he was ready to headline SS. They clearly only see him as a filler guy. He's as dead as Joe.


No he isn't. Joe is a 40 year old fat guy and Corbin is only 34, which is the prime age you want to be in WWE, and Vince thinks Corbin is hot and a hit with women (lol). Corbin is 100% winning the title at some point, Joe is not. 

The idea that "they would've done it by now" doesn't apply to Vince. They'll put it on him when Vince decides to put it on him. Not when it makes sense, not when he's at his hottest, not when people want to see it the most, when Vince wants it to happen. Whether it's a plan or a random whim, it'll happen, likely with no foreshadowing whatsoever, completely out of the blue, and that'll be it.



> As for Lacey, I'll believe it when I see it. They made her tap instantly to Becky 2 PPVs in a row and her most notable singles win is over Nattie. I've seen the reports that say Vince likes her, but the results don't back it up. They won't give her a win over anyone relevant.


The results don't back it up, and yet 3 months into her main roster career, she main evented a PPV opposite the woman who won the WrestleMania main event and the man who beat Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania for the title. 3 months into her career. With no heat, no star power and no credibility to be in that spot. That says a lot about how Vince views her.

Had they not decided on the WrestleMania main event being for both belts, the plan was to do Lacey Evans vs Asuka for the womens title with Lacey going over. In her first match. Yeah, it didn't happen but that was still the plan.

They haven't given her a major win because she's green and shitty. They're trying to be careful with her and push her but not push her at the same time. She's heavily featured, but they don't want her winning against major names because they don't want her to turn into another Charlotte where everyone resents her for being superhuman. They want her to eventually be this big babyface who goes on talk shows and talks about being a marine and a single mother. Vince is like you, he's been duped into thinking she has mainstream appeal, but he can see (somehow) that she's not ready to be at the forefront of the promotion as the Raw womens champion. He's trying to be careful and feature her without going too far. If he wasn't so desperate, with the threat of AEW, and collapsing ratings, I'll bet he would've just gone for it, but fortunately he is somewhat of a slave to other factors. If you really want to put the blame on somebody for why Lacey isn't champion, blame AEW and the ratings.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Worried for my boy Corbin. No idea who he can feud with next.


Theyre bound to do a segment where he "explains his dastardly actions " or something, then something will come off of that hopefully. Thats a big spot they gave him for a company that doesnt do man on woman violence. They have to pay it off with something.

Im hoping Taker.


kada kada


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Theyre bound to do a segment where he "explains his dastardly actions " or something, then something will come off of that hopefully. Thats a big spot they gave him for a company that doesnt do man on woman violence. They have to pay it off with something.
> 
> Im hoping Taker.
> 
> ...


I'm about 90% sure Taker is putting over the charisma vacuum Drew at Summerslam unfortunately.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I'm about 90% sure Taker is putting over the charisma vacuum Drew at Summerslam unfortunately.


Meh maybe. But theres also rumors about Corbin vs. Taker and saving Taker vs. Drew for Mania. Plus Shane is gonna need his bodyguard on SD to protect him from KO, I could see Kofi vs. Drew for the belt.

Either way, they always find something for Corbin. I remember when Balor sqaushed him in 30 seconds and I thought he was dead, but they always keep him relevant. Maybe Bray wants to teach him hitting girls is wrong or something. Who knows. We will see.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Meh maybe. But theres also rumors about Corbin vs. Taker and saving Taker vs. Drew for Mania. Plus Shane is gonna need his bodyguard on SD to protect him from KO, I could see Kofi vs. Drew for the belt.
> 
> Either way, they always find something for Corbin. I remember when Balor sqaushed him in 30 seconds and I thought he was dead, but they always keep him relevant. Maybe Bray wants to teach him hitting girls is wrong or something. Who knows. We will see.


Wouldn't even be mad at Bray destroying him to be honest. Would be hilarious.

They won't put Corbin over Taker though lol. As much as I would mark out, I just don't see a world where WWE considers Corbin important enough to beat the fucking Undertaker. Prove me wrong WWE!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

#MajorBoyz are in the building, brehs! It's the Major era. CHAD BORK had ended the seff beta reign while the Corbin/Lacey geeks didn't get what they wanted.

Rejoice, my brehs!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Even if Heyman doesn't see Corbin as a main eventer, Vince does, and it's still Vinces show. Vince thinks that Baron Corbin is hot, so he'll never stop pushing him. :lol Eventually he'll win the title. I suspect Seth isn't beating Brock again, either. What they'll probably do is have Seth lose to Brock, Brock will leave, Seth and Styles will feud over the US title, Brock will beat a few jobbers when he comes back, then Brock and Roman will have another match at WrestleMania, because.....of course they will. In the mean time, Corbin will be doing some midcard shit that I know you'll hate, but believe me, it's a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still Vince's show, but you can already see Heyman's dirty hand prints all over it. Bork, Cuck, AJ, Ricochet. Those are the guys he likes and they are the ones being pushed. Just because Vince thinks Corbin is a panty dropper doesn't mean he'll make him world champion. Also don't forget they had him fail his MITB cash-in to fucking Jinder Mahal of all people on the B-show. Vince has toyed with the idea of making him a champ for a long time and never acts on it. 

In the past credibility meant fuckall. It will matter when they start airing on Fox because they know if ratings keep tanking Fox will pull the plug real fucking fast. Fox wants Bork, and Vince cares about money over anything else so he'll give them what they want.

They clearly like her to some extent, but I believe the early reports were over-exaggerated. When Vince is really THAT high on someone he goes all in. See Charlotte, Reigns, ADR, etc. Not putting the belt on her is one thing, but he does nothing to protect her. She tapped INSTANTLY twice, bro. He doesn't book people he absolutely loves like that.

You say he's worried about ratings, yet he continues to push Cuck Rollins, Becky and New Day who are the biggest reasons for the ratings being shit. They draw tarp to the shows. They get the loudest reactions because they are preaching to the choir of geeks who still show up for them while other fans have stopped buying tickets because of them. RTWM ratings this year were like regular Raw ratings because casual fans have no interest in seeing them pushed.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It's still Vince's show, but you can already see Heyman's dirty hand prints all over it. Bork, Cuck, AJ, Ricochet. Those are the guys he likes and they are the ones being pushed. Just because Vince thinks Corbin is a panty dropper doesn't mean he'll make him world champion. Also don't forget they had him fail his MITB cash-in to fucking Jinder Mahal of all people on the B-show. Vince has toyed with the idea of making him a champ for a long time and never acts on it.
> 
> In the past credibility meant fuckall. It will matter when they start airing on Fox because they know if ratings keep tanking Fox will pull the plug real fucking fast. Fox wants Bork, and Vince cares about money over anything else so he'll give them what they want.
> 
> ...


See: Alexa for something recent.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Eyyy Drake is getting laid tonight!

https://twitter.com/WWEMaverick/status/1150846175836364806?s=19


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It's still Vince's show, but you can already see Heyman's dirty hand prints all over it. Bork, Cuck, AJ, Ricochet. Those are the guys he likes and they are the ones being pushed. Just because Vince thinks Corbin is a panty dropper doesn't mean he'll make him world champion. Also don't forget they had him fail his MITB cash-in to fucking Jinder Mahal of all people on the B-show. Vince has toyed with the idea of making him a champ for a long time and never acts on it.


Bork, Cuck and AJ have been Vince projects the ENTIRE time. This fucking guy gave AJ the title for a *YEAR*. He gave Brock the title for OVER a year. Don't get me wrong, I believe Heyman pushed for Brock to win the title, but.....you're acting like Vince isn't high on these three geeks. I don't know what you can really read into him with Rollins because the program was already set before Heyman took over and supposedly, we're gonna see resets tonight and tomorrow as Paul and Eric really get moving on this, because Vinces programs that he already set up are done.



> In the past credibility meant fuckall. It will matter when they start airing on Fox because they know if ratings keep tanking Fox will pull the plug real fucking fast. Fox wants Bork, and Vince cares about money over anything else so he'll give them what they want.


Fox wants Ronda. I've heard nothing about them wanting Brock. I'm sure they do want him, because of course they do, but I've heard no report stating that Fox expects Brock Lesnar on their show.

Also, I don't think Vince cares about money above all else. The thing Vince cares the most about is his ego. He's greedy as fuck, yes, but if all he cared about was money, he would've never sabotaged CM Punk when he started to outsell John Cena in merchandise, which he did. Punk said it himself, when he sold more than John Cena, they cut his merchandise at the stands from the stands carrying 10 items all the way down to 1 item, just so he wouldn't outsell John Cena. That is PETTY to the max. If he cared about money the most, he wouldn't fight people like Daniel Bryan when they become the most over performer in wrestling, when entire arenas are chanting for him. There's a quote from Kevin Nash (or Scott Hall, I think it was Nash), where he even said that Vince would rather have a half empty arena cheering for who he wants than a full arena of people cheering for who they choose. The ego on this guy is unprecedented. I don't think he has it in him to allow SmackDown to be the #1 show. I don't. In spite of ALL the money and prestige of Fox, I don't see it. He is SO ego driven that it's impossible for me to imagine that, and so far, I would say the results have bared out the way I imagined they would. If they're going on Fox, the idea would be, build and build and build SmackDown right now to be the A show, so that when they go to Fox, they're not starting fresh. They already have their audience trained that SmackDown is now the A show. Instead, it's still ALL ABOUT RAW. It's still Vinces baby that he can't let go of. Even when he put Roman on SmackDown, what did he do? He put him right back on Raw, which solidified in my mind everything that I already thought was true. That is the most telling thing, he can't even let Roman be exclusive to SmackDown, he has to be on Raw just because it's Raw. The excessive devotion to his first child is just logic shattering. 

Everybody thought Brock would cash in on the debut of Fox, whereas I maintained he was gonna cash in for the Raw title because it's Raw and that's the A title, and he's feuding with Seth, and Heyman is on Raw and won't go to SmackDown while he's director of Raw, and look who was right. 

Also, there's a rumor I heard where Fox, per the contract actually can't cancel them, no matter how low the ratings get. It's difficult for me to believe Fox would sign such a contract, but this is a rumor that floated out there and this would be completely consistent with WWE's continued lack of effort in SmackDown, where it feels no better than before and actually in some cases worse, since Kofi is the weakest champion since Jinder and if we exclude Jinder, then who knows how far back you'd have to go before you found a champion as weak as Kofi. Maybe Jack Swagger. 



> They clearly like her to some extent, but I believe the early reports were over-exaggerated. When Vince is really THAT high on someone he goes all in. See Charlotte, Reigns, ADR, etc. Not putting the belt on her is one thing, but he does nothing to protect her. She tapped INSTANTLY twice, bro. He doesn't book people he absolutely loves like that.


Charlotte and Reigns were much less green than Lacey is, and even Vince pulled back on Reigns to try to save his reactions. That's why he didn't beat Brock at 31. He could've but he chose not to because he was in salvage mode. ADR wasn't green at all. You can say what you want to about ADR, I know he's super unpopular here, but the one thing he wasn't was green. The guy knew how to wrestle, he'd been doing it for 10 years before he came to WWE. WWE doesn't fuck around with guys like that. The #1 thing that holds people back in this company is being green, and that doesn't mean good, btw. Becky is not very good but she's not green. Lacey has almost no experience.

Also, the ratings were not as low as they are now. Like I said, he might have just gone for it if the ratings were in a more stable spot, not to mention competinng with AEW. AEW probably has as much to do as anything with why Lacey isn't champion right now. I hope you realize that as somebody who's a vocal champion for AEW. 



> You say he's worried about ratings, yet he continues to push Cuck Rollins, Becky and New Day who are the biggest reasons for the ratings being shit. They draw tarp to the shows. They get the loudest reactions because they are preaching to the choir of geeks who still show up for them while other fans have stopped buying tickets because of them. RTWM ratings this year were like regular Raw ratings because casual fans have no interest in seeing them pushed.


He's worried about ratings, but he's worried about ratings in the way that HE worries about ratings. Look at this reunion show they're doing where every name in the past 20 years is gonna be on the show. That's clear desperation, but does it mean that Vince is gonna realize "Hey, Bray Wyatt could turn this show around, let's put the title on him"? Of course not. He doesn't think it's who he's pushing as much as it is other factors, and to some extent, there are other factors. Becky, Rollins and New Day absolutely should not be pushed, but this company has had steady, good ratings in the past with talent much worse than them on top. We had a decade of Randy Orton, who has far less charisma and in ring talent than any of them, and the ratings still held up. We had John Cena, and yeah, John Cena is a lot better than Rollins, but with what he actually did, he was the worst offender of uncool, corporate, cringeworthy WWE and the ratings were still good. It's somewhat on the talent because they aren't good enough to be in that position, especially Rollins and New Day, but it's not entirely on talent. I do think if you pushed Asuka, Bray, Joe and Owens instead of Becky, Rollins, Roman and Kofi you'd be in a more stable spot in the long term, absolutely, but that only does so much. People have just gotten tired of the same lackluster product for the last 20+ years. The same format, the same bad finishes, the same stories that go nowhere. It's not like AEW has some amazing roster and yet AEW had enough ticket demand with no tv to sell out a WrestleMania. Kenny Omega, the Bucks, Cody, those guys are just as bad as Rollins, New Day, Roman, etc. In fact, the Bucks are a pure cancer on the business. They're everything that's wrong with wrestling today, way more than Rollins, yet, because AEW presents their show differently and the talent isn't scripted and they can follow up on a story, people want to see it. It's not like if Rollins went to AEW, AEW would lose their business.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

I Just want to see bray back ... so sadly wwe can fuck him again ... but goddamn i Just want bray back tonight strong as hell


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bork Lazer is back babay!!


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150870780210753537
Gee, I wonder who is going to win?? This match is _TOTALLY_ unpredictable, guys!!!! /s

(My money is on Alexa)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> WWE officials have opened the field and sanctioned a “Cross Brand All-Star Top 10 Battle Royal” between some of the top Superstars from Raw and SmackDown, with the winner to challenge The Beast Incarnate at next month’s event.
> 
> The Raw participants are Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Baron Corbin, Cesaro, Braun Strowman, Bobby Lashley and Rey Mysterio, while SmackDown LIVE will field Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton and freshly-crowned SmackDown Tag Team Champion Big E.


They already forgot that Roman is officially on SmackDown, no wonder Vince uses him mainly on Raw :chlol


----------



## TyBerns (Dec 1, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> They already forgot that Roman is officially on SmackDown, no wonder Vince uses him mainly on Raw :chlol


Maybe they are slowly fading the wildcard rule out and start to make trades starting tonight? Roman should stay away from Smackdown in my opinion, maybe we get Finn with The Club as well if hes dealed away also


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> They already forgot that Roman is officially on SmackDown, no wonder Vince uses him mainly on Raw :chlol


:ha:maury:reneelel:bryanlol:Rollins:beckylol:tysonlol:kobelol





Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150870780210753537
> Gee, I wonder who is going to win?? This match is _TOTALLY_ unpredictable, guys!!!! /s
> 
> (My money is on Alexa)


:yawn


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bork, Cuck and AJ have been Vince projects the ENTIRE time. This fucking guy gave AJ the title for a *YEAR*. He gave Brock the title for OVER a year. Don't get me wrong, I believe Heyman pushed for Brock to win the title, but.....you're acting like Vince isn't high on these three geeks. I don't know what you can really read into him with Rollins because the program was already set before Heyman took over and supposedly, we're gonna see resets tonight and tomorrow as Paul and Eric really get moving on this, because Vinces programs that he already set up are done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying Vince doesn't love them too. I know he does. There's plenty of people in denial on here who try to convince themselves Vince doesn't love people like Cuck and AJ just because they don't want to believe Vince loves the same geeks they do and I've told them that. My point is for the first time in forever he's actually listening to someone's else's opinions. Ricochet is proof Heyman has real influence over the show right now. He's not a Vince guy and he is being built up as the 2nd biggest male babyface on the show. AJ's heel turn is more evidence of Heyman's influence because Vince NEVER turns his favorite babyfaces heel anymore. The Maria/Mike angle was also 100% Heyman.

Before Heyman was given control I thought Lacey/Corbin were a lock to win at ER, and so did you because I remember you saying you thought they would win. Then I started to do some digging to see what Heyman thinks of the talent and found this which placed some doubts in my mind https://insideprowrestling.com/paul-heyman-believes-seth-rollins-is-wwes-next-big-breakout-rebel/

Combine that with the report that he doesn't see Corbin as a top guy and I bet he got in Vince's ear enough to change plans over the past 3 weeks. I really don't believe the original plan was to job Lacey/Corbin out 3 fucking times in a row on PPV. That just doesn't happen often and doesn't make sense to do.

I agree with you about Vince's ego, but that further backs up my thought that he doesn't like Lacey as much as you think he does. Or else he would have followed through and made her champ. At least for a month. Becky's not even one of his chosen ones (or at least she didn't used to be) and he still let her tap Lacey out twice. 

Becky is literally dog shit in the ring so I don't buy Vince caring about ring work as a reason to push/not push someone. She's not "green", she's just fucking awful and doesn't have the genetics to be a wrestler. She stunk up the main event of WM so bad that her fans didn't even care about the result by the time the match was over. 

Lacey is a better wrestler than Becky and it's not close. She's athletic, has one of the best moonsaults you'll ever see, can sell her ass off, and has one of the most convincing looking finishers (Woman's Right) in the company. Unfortunately they never let her use it in matches that matter. The only bad match she's had on the main roster was the one Charlotte tanked. And plus, if they were down on her ring work they wouldn't have put her in a PPV main event. There have been no reports of them not liking her ring work. They just don't like her enough to put the belt on her.

Also, Bradatar brought up Alexa as another example of someone Vince pushed to the moon because he was high on her. She's 5 feet nothing and can't wrestle a lick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> They already forgot that Roman is officially on SmackDown, no wonder Vince uses him mainly on Raw :chlol




That match sounds fun as hell not gonna lie. 

If Corbin won I’d laugh so hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I'm guessing the brand split is legitimately over? Having two Champions is beyond stupid at this point when wrestlers from BOTH "brands" are on both shows every week AND competing for both titles. :lol Wild.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Emmanuelle said:


> They already forgot that Roman is officially on SmackDown, no wonder Vince uses him mainly on Raw :chlol


The biggest acquisition for Smackdown, who went a full month without being on Smackdown. 

Tyrion Lannister is right. You'd think WWE would try to transition people into thinking Smackdown is comparable if not superior to RAW in overall relevance considering how important the deal with FOX is to the overall success of the entire company. Yet that is wrong. Smackdown is still where its always been and always will be: the firmly inferior B-Show. 

Wild card rule is something if you told people who didn't know any better about it, they'd think it would be to beef up Smackdown. Instead, it was to beef up RAW and make Smackdown even more the "RAW Jr." its been. It doesn't feel like a major, important part of the company now. It is firmly the 4th and 5th hour of RAW, except not even that!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WWE deleted the battle royal tweet btw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150870780210753537


Sigh, only thing that can save this is Sasha attacking one of them backstage without anyone knowing and making a surprise return right as the match is about to start.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’d literally take anyone winning that battle royal except Rollins or Mysterio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WWE deleted the battle royal tweet btw.




What the fuck that sounded so fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> WWE deleted the battle royal tweet btw.


Its probably still happening, they probably just deleted it b/c they noticed their fuck-ups on what stars are from what shows :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was the Battle Royal? Missed it.

Nevermind they reposted it..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150879097050095616


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm not saying Vince doesn't love them too. I know he does. There's plenty of people in denial on here who try to convince themselves Vince doesn't love people like Cuck and AJ just because they don't want to believe Vince loves the same geeks they do and I've told them that. My point is for the first time in forever he's actually listening to someone's else's opinions. Ricochet is proof Heyman has real influence over the show right now. He's not a Vince guy and he is being built up as the 2nd biggest male babyface on the show. AJ's heel turn is more evidence of Heyman's influence because Vince NEVER turns his favorite babyfaces heel anymore. The Maria/Mike angle was also 100% Heyman.
> 
> Before Heyman was given control I thought Lacey/Corbin were a lock to win at ER, and so did you because I remember you saying you thought they would win. Then I started to do some digging to see what Heyman thinks of the talent and found this which placed some doubts in my mind https://insideprowrestling.com/paul-heyman-believes-seth-rollins-is-wwes-next-big-breakout-rebel/
> 
> ...



Cesaro is also another proof of big time Heyman influence. All of a sudden he's in number one contender battle royals and on every RAW and PPv.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

If Vince cared about Smackdown ratings tanking, he'd have had Lesnar cash in on Kofi and Heyman would have been on Smackdown and Bischoff would have been on RAW. The opposite happened. Is this a company that seems concerned about Smackdown viewership tubing and 9 out of the last 11 months being below 2 million viewers, including their last 5? 

Look at the big anniversary jamboree. Is that happening on RAW or Smackdown? Of course its happening on RAW! 

Smackdown hasn't felt this irrelevant to WWE in years and RAW is way overpushed. Consequently, Smackdown viewership is in the toilet. 

I wouldn't have had Brock cash in on Rollins, I'd have had him on Smackdown with Heyman and pushing Brock, Heyman and Heyman's "clients" big time, so that people would think, "Woah, what's going on with Smackdown! Smackdown is HOT. Smackdown is where the action is!" Get the fans into it, buzzing about it, telling people that it is moving to FOX in October and "There's really big plans for Smackdown" etc.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> What was the Battle Royal? Missed it.




Roman Rollins Corbin Braun Lashley Mysterio Bryan Orton Big E and I forget the last person to fight Bork next.

Oh right Cesaro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Cesaro is also another proof of big time Heyman influence. All of a sudden he's in number one contender battle royals and on every RAW and PPv.




Isn’t Lashley a Heyman guy too? Could see him winning for Lashley Bork. It’s a match a lot of people have wanted to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Orton is coming back!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Isn’t Lashley a Heyman guy too? Could see him winning for Lashley Bork. It’s a match a lot of people have wanted to see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could live with that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Raw should open with the legend himself


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Given this promo where Bryan says he is aiming higher for somewhere he has never been before, perhaps he is going to somehow get a universal shot with Lesnar at Summerslam.






It's a longshot and I do doubt it. :bryan2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rexmundi said:


> Given this promo where Bryan says he is aiming higher for somewhere he has never been before, perhaps he is going to somehow get a universal shot with Lesnar at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If after all these years the Lesnar rub goes to Bryan after DB has been eating pins in the tag divisio. it’ll be pretty damn funny...and totally WWE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Aleister Black goes over Cesaro, CLEAN, but Cesaro gets a shot at the UT and Black doesn't? :bosque


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bryan beating Brock for the title :mark It would be my favorite thing happening in wrestling.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's obvious Becky's bitch is winning the BR, and Lacey is out of the title picture. No reason to watch this shit.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar-Moment of Bliss segment rumored for tonight or next week.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Roman Rollins Corbin Braun Lashley Mysterio Bryan Orton Big E and I forget the last person to fight Bork next.
> 
> Oh right Cesaro
> 
> ...


 lmao why are SD guys competing for a Raw title... just end the split already...

Roman, Bryan, Orton and Big E are SD wrestlers..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150870780210753537
> Gee, I wonder who is going to win?? This match is _TOTALLY_ unpredictable, guys!!!! /s
> 
> (My money is on Alexa)


For fuck's sake, can't Vince do a shocking result whenever it involves Alexa or Charlotte in #1 contender matches? You put three women in there with no direction, along with one you continue pushing and trying hard to keep relevant as much as possible. Who out of those do you think is going to win? :vince


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It's obvious Becky's bitch is winning the BR, and Lacey is out of the title picture. No reason to watch this shit.




Heyman’s ‘first RAW’. No way they go with the easy Seth win. Corbin and him will take each other out. Bryan or Lashley.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Out of the ten involved it is practically certain that these are not winning: Corbin, Braun, Orton, Misterio, Cesaro, Big E and Sami.

That leaves Reigns, Rollins and Lashley. Lashley would be a wildcard and it would depend on how Heyman feels about him I guess but I can see one of Reigns or Rollins getting the win anyway.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Does this mean that Seth will carry Beckys belt around for her from now on? :heston


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think Ronda returns tonight and takes someone's spot in the match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Sorry people but Raw is still the Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar show/house. The rest are just visiting. :brock :reigns :rollins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> I think Ronda returns tonight and takes someone's spot in the match.


I am hoping Sasha does this instead.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar vs Shield - Then. Now. Forever. :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Out of the ten involved it is practically certain that these are not winning: Corbin, Braun, Orton, Misterio, Cesaro, Big E and Sami.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves Reigns, Rollins and Lashley. Lashley would be a wildcard and it would depend on how Heyman feels about him I guess but I can see on of Reigns or Rollins getting the win anyway.




I’ve personally got Lashley but I just can’t see them going with Rollins right away and there’s a reason Corbin is in this match. Seth will be “too focused on Corbin”. Shane seems to be moving onto KO so Roman doesn’t have direction right now though so he’s a possibility. Bryan’s promo last night makes me think he has a shot as well. 

Also it’s odd seeing Miz left out of this. He has no story either right now going into a major PPV. Someone mentioned Bray Wyatt starting with him. Poor Miz, but not a bad idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> I’ve personally got Lashley but I just can’t see them going with Rollins right away and there’s a reason Corbin is in this match. Seth will be “too focused on Corbin”. Shane seems to be moving onto KO so Roman doesn’t have direction right now though so he’s a possibility. Bryan’s promo last night makes me think he has a shot as well.
> 
> Also it’s odd seeing Miz left out of this. He has no story either right now going into a major PPV. Someone mentioned Bray Wyatt starting with him. Poor Miz, but not a bad idea.


Bryan was removed apparently.

I am also not sure they'd go with Rollins right away. If anything they would have probably gone with the rematch clause for him had the plan been for Rollins/Lesnar at SummerSlam I think.

Reigns and Lashley seem the most likely with Rollins being the third.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Bryan was removed apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who’d they replace Bryan with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Seth ain't winning the battle royal. It literally makes no sense whatsoever to book this battle royal if he were facing Lesnar.

If he were facing Lesnar, the story would just naturally continue from last night. Heyman would cut a promo on how Seth focusing on Becky cost him the title blah blah blah, love is the death of duty, that kind of shit. Then he'd come down and confront them and there'd be a big fight. And there's your title match, no contenders match or anything like that because there's no point.

Instead they've done this, which just screams surprise swerve for the sake of swerve winner.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I’ve personally got Lashley but I just can’t see them going with Rollins right away and there’s a reason Corbin is in this match. Seth will be “too focused on Corbin”. Shane seems to be moving onto KO so Roman doesn’t have direction right now though so he’s a possibility. Bryan’s promo last night makes me think he has a shot as well.
> 
> Also it’s odd seeing Miz left out of this. He has no story either right now going into a major PPV. Someone mentioned Bray Wyatt starting with him. Poor Miz, but not a bad idea.
> 
> ...


If they do Lashley/Lesnar a year late I will piss myself laughing :lmao

Lashley beats Reigns the PPV prior to Summerslam last year, but Reigns gets the title shot.

Lashley loses his match prior to Summerslam this year and gets the match with Lesnar 

:ha


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Bryan was removed apparently.
> 
> I am also not sure they'd go with Rollins right away. If anything they would have probably gone with the rematch clause for him had the plan been for Rollins/Lesnar at SummerSlam I think.
> 
> Reigns and Lashley seem the most likely with Rollins being the third.


Imagine taking the belt off Rollins to Lesnar just to have Roman Reigns be the next challenger. Not only would that get him booed instantly again but a slap in the face to many Rollins fans


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How the fuck did Sami Zayn get in this? KO squashed Ziggler and doesn’t get in this match but Cesaro and Zayn do? Who made this top ten? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Who’d they replace Bryan with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know, I didn't see the original card.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just saw where they called Reigns a "Raw participant" in the battle royal.

:trips8

This company literally doesn't even know which wrestlers are on what show. I'm now perfectly fine with Rollins not only not being Champion now, but not for a very, very long time again. It's just a mess from top to bottom. Let someone else be the 'face' of this shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Bryan was removed apparently.
> 
> I am also not sure they'd go with Rollins right away. If anything they would have probably gone with the rematch clause for him had the plan been for Rollins/Lesnar at SummerSlam I think.
> 
> Reigns and Lashley seem the most likely with Rollins being the third.


They don't do automatic rematch clauses anymore unless you win a number one contenders match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Don't know, I didn't see the original card.




It’s Sami Zayn. Talk about a downgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Tyrion Lannister said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt Heyman hates Corbin. Heyman and Vince have very similar ideas about talent. That's why Vince trusts him. Corbin not winning the title going into SummerSlam, a show that they need to be a big success, is not indicative of anything. Fact is, the majority of the audience hates Corbin. Whether or not you do means nothing in the grand scheme. They can't have somebody nobody wants to watch in a SummerSlam main event.
> ...


WELL Corbin didnt win, so you are right.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So we already know what's happening tonight:

Brock appearance and Heyman promo
Battle Royal
Fatal four-way
24/7 Championship segment(s)
Ricochet fighting some Club member(s)
A match involving Revival and Usos
A match involving Viking Raiders
A match involving Miz and/or Elias
A match/segment involving Drew and/or Shane


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Should have figured that Bryan's excellent backstage promo was rendered meaningless because backstage promos are rarely even acknowledged. Including sami, who has never won a title, over KO is rather stupid.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait for the Lesnar/Reigns and Alexa/Becky at Summerslam because we can't have nice things


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for the Lesnar/Reigns and Alexa/Becky at Summerslam because we can't have nice things















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

17 years ago today was the Raw where Bischoff debuted on Raw, and I was there live for it since it was in NJ. How far we've fallen in 17 years.

:mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Can the wildcard rule die already?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> 17 years ago today was the Raw where Bischoff debuted on Raw, and I was there live for it since it was in NJ. How far we've fallen in 17 years.
> 
> :mj2


Summer of Shawn :mark

Those were the days, man. 2002 is my favorite year in WWE after 1994 and 1997.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

While the wildcard rule might not be dead, it seems like the Iiconics appearing on RAW is something that won't happen anymore :sadbecky. What the fuck am I supposed to do now? Actually paying attention to the Man and her bitch? :fuck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So today is the start of fully blaming Heyman right?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So today is the start of fully blaming Heyman right?


I believe so. And I will be sitting back and lurking on.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

What an entertaining and exciting backstage interview there from Rollins, you can just feel the charisma and the passion!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm watching WhatCulture right now, and totally forgot this happened:










I'm in tears laughing so hard that they made a graphic for 'Lesbians'.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So, the build to Summerslam begins tonight, and this'll be the first PPV completely built to by Paul Heyman, right? Apparently Bischoff starts on Smackdown tomorrow, so we could be looking at the start of a new era. Extreme Rules was a great show, with the build partially under Heyman's guidance, so I'm optimistic.

Do we finally get the Rollins vs. Lesnar long-form match at Summerslam? It's mad that they've had three one on one PPV title matches, and all of them have basically occurred as angles in a few minutes each. There was absolute magic between the two at the 2015 Rumble (with Cena involved too), and I've been waiting 3.5 years to see them recapture that magic.

Hoping that we get a big angle on this show involving Brock. If Heyman has control, surely he knows better than to waste a Brock appearance by having him stand there while Paul does his usual spiel.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

as i said earler i just want bray...am i dreaming to high?

30 minutes to go


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I'm watching WhatCulture right now, and totally forgot this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they still have Howard Finkel doing the announcing during this time?

I can just imagine him calling them to the ring!

“THE LESBIANS!”


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> 17 years ago today was the Raw where Bischoff debuted on Raw, and I was there live for it since it was in NJ. How far we've fallen in 17 years.
> 
> :mj2


"So from one son of a bitch to another, allow me to introduce the new General Manager of Raw, his name is ERIC BISCHOFF!"

:vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

just_one said:


> as i said earler i just want bray...am i dreaming to high?
> 
> 30 minutes to go



Could happen. Heyman might want to throw everything out there tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

just_one said:


> as i said earler i just want bray...am i dreaming to high?


The Fiend of Wyatt... Let him in, mannn...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

r055co said:


> Did they still have Howard Finkel doing the announcing during this time?
> 
> I can just imagine him calling them to the ring!
> 
> “THE LESBIANS!”


lol Bischoff introduced them. I miss Lawler commentary:


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol Bischoff introduced them. I miss Lawler commentary:


Absolutely, Lawler was bloody hilarious!

I didn’t appreciate them much at the time but Rosey & Jamal were fucking tanks!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Legit only here for :boombrock and to see how they excuse it this time. 

Fuck it, Seff was a trash champion and Corbin wouldn't have been any better. As much as Brock as champion is a detriment to this company and will only give more fans a reason to latch onto AEW with All Out and TNT nearing, I understand why they did it and I would rather find enjoyment in fuckery than getting mad and angry about what was ultimately inevitable and is going to change nothing.

That said, we in here #MajorBoyz! Represent, my brehs!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for the Lesnar/Reigns and Alexa/Becky at Summerslam because we can't have nice things


Now/ Now it'll probs be lesnar rollins and Kofi reigns along with Charlotte Bayley to round out our big belt challenges


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look at all those matches that are made a tv ad break.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People are going to say Reigns or Rollins will win (which I see happening anyways) but after ER, I wouldn't be surprised if they go the Strowman route again for Lesnar at Summerslam. Especially with Heyman running with the book.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Do we finally get the Rollins vs. Lesnar long-form match at Summerslam?


Not saying they won’t do it because they probably will, but it seems like going right back to Seth / Brock would be a mistake given what a disappointment that was in the RTWM and what a disaster Seth was as UC. Seth just doesn’t have it and he’s not believable as a threat to Brock. A lot of what they are teasing are rehashes but man it would be nice to see someone fresh do a program with Brock.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BORKKKKKKKK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at the boos

xpac heat


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In for Reigns and Becky.

Was hoping for a Sasha return but it seems it is not meant to be.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh Brock to start with. And he's doing that fucking stupid boombox shit again. I hate this show already.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BOOMBELT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

King Bork now uses the Universal title as a boombox.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WINNING said:


> People are going to say Reigns or Rollins will win (which I see happening anyways) but after ER, I wouldn't be surprised if they go the Strowman route again for Lesnar at Summerslam. Especially with Heyman running with the book.


I get the impression that Lesnar doesn't likes to work with Braun, but we'll see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so glad i canceled the network


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:brock
:mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait for the Lesnar/Reigns and Alexa/Becky at Summerslam because we can't have nice things



Outside of a Braun vs Lashley vs Brock which won't happen, Lesnar vs Reigns is sadly the only good match IMO.

No more Rollins vs Lesnar right now please. At least Roman vs Lesnar is an entertaining match (shit feud though).


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Please someone make that into a gif :maury


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:boombrock 









#MajorBoyz


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Brock is the GOAT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally a real man holding the Universal title after 3 months


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock looks like he's sunburnt lol, he's so red.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

59 people in here right after Brock wins.

:ha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> Please someone make that into a gif :maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm actually glad Brock is on first, get his bullshit out of the way early lol. Let's get this Heyman blathering over and done with already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> 59 people in here right after Brock wins.
> 
> :ha


He is the ratings killer


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How’d you do that so fast ?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Enjoy it folks...this will be the last time Brock will be on RAW until like the week before Summerslam. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Thanks for this :maury


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


GOAT #MajorBoyz :drose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hear booing. I thought 99% of people liked Brock according to another thread on here? :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> 59 people in here right after Brock wins.
> 
> :ha


You counted 59 posters to make your joke.

:ha


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Time for fuckery


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150918537298317312


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You counted 59 posters to make your joke.
> 
> :ha


Count? No. It says it at the bottom of the thread. :lmao Just like it does every thread. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Heyman acknowledging he’s in charge on camera hmm okay you’re taking all the responsibility for how this goes then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Heyman really can give spoilers now since he's in charge of creative.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> How’d you do that so fast ?


Every week someone keeps asking me this same question. Last time I will answer this so everyone pay attention:

https://twitter.com/tde_wrestling?lang=en


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You counted 59 posters to make your joke.
> 
> :ha


You know the bottom of the forum tells you how many people in the thread right


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Come on Heyman, don't fuck up Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Battle Royal fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Let's get the title off this part timer as fast as possible.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You counted 59 posters to make your joke.
> 
> :ha


The forum gives you an exact number of the people viewing a thread at the bottom


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Someone make a smiley out of that.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Should have put Undertaker in this match just for kicks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's been posted a few times, but this is gold :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Let's get the title off this part timer as fast as possible.


Shut up hater


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big E in the battle royal...don't tease me like this please.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150895724999127042


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock and Cesaro would be :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mild reaction for Cesaro


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did WWE forget how to mic their crowd or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so why is Daniel Bryan not in this when Big E is.

FFS


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No fucks given about Sami :kobelol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone getting bigger pops than Rollins :lmao


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Seth vs Brock at Summerslam lmao,once again we get the Eternal Cuck vs the Part-Timer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not Roman and Brock again please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This would be more intriguing if they had announced the Battle Royale but not the participants.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Lashley or Big E are the only 2 I wanna see win.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Brock Lesnar's favourite son Baron Corbin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Did WWE forget how to mic their crowd or something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Lesnar is not over LOL not sure how many times this needs to be said


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Why is the geek Zayn in an “all star” battle royale?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice pop for both Seth & Roman there. But I hope Roman doesn't win this, give him something to do on SD instead please.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If only we got Lashley vs Lesnar finally! :mark:

Fuck storylines. I want Beast vs Beast.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ are we really going through and announcing the participants 1 by 1?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow Reigns is super over


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns and Orton seems like the biggest pops


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Daniel Bryan was removed and replaced by Sami Zayn, in my opinion the match got an upgrade!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BROCK LESNAR VS. "HANDSOME SQUIDWARD" BOBBY LASHLEY

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman with the fatal burial on Zayn; "this is the guy I hope wins the battle royal." Ouch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley or Cesaro is who I'm rooting for.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> No Lesnar is not over LOL not sure how many times this needs to be said


He is over mate, stop spreading lies.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Heyman :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Big pop for Reigns.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Can Heyman just fuck off and take his juice monkey with him


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Jesus Christ are we really going through and announcing the participants 1 by 1?




I think that’s what we’re going to get but they never give me what I want so who knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh wow Heyman said bitches he's so cool


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to see all those matches, except Mysterio, rollins, Reigns. Like Rollins and Rey a lot guys, but nah. Seen Reigns a million times already against Brock. 


Corbin is a real bad idea. He's a heel, and so is Lesnar. Plus Corbin is basically a rookie compared to those other guys. It's just not the time for that match. Really hope it's Lashley. So fresh and huge for Summerlsam. And I like things big.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice to see Lashley's loss last night did nothing to hurt his chances of getting into a match like this.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Strowman got the biggest pop out of them. Sadly he's not winning it cause Brock clearly doesn't want to work with him.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Stop saying spoilers Heyman


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*GO KILL RICOCHET, BROCK!!!!*


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Wow Reigns is super over


is it wrong to want Roman over Seth at this point ? i mean sure it wouldnt be ideal to do Roman vs Lesnar part 6 million but Seth is so fuckin gay.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Count? No. It says it at the bottom of the thread. :lmao Just like it does every thread. :lol


touche sir, touche. Still, as a member of WrestlingForum, we must do as we are born to, we must keyboard fight for days.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rooting for Big E, Cesaro or Lashley wouldn't mind if Seth wins though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao










True though


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

RIP Ricochet


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet paying no mind to Brock. :lol


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Strowman got the biggest pop out of them. Sadly he's not winning it cause Brock clearly doesn't want to work with him.


He got no pop mate.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Booger Red said:


> He is over mate, stop spreading lies.


LOL yeah that is why tons of WWE fans on Twitter canceled the network, why there is barley, anyone, in this thread and why Brock got booed out of the building


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great...Flipochet now...time for a break.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yawn....can’t stand this midget


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm going to die if Brock kills Ricochet


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Everyone getting bigger pops than Rollins :lmao


Rey got the quietest response. Which I don't get because he's a legend, and he's still innovative and Fresh for his age.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns and Orton seems like the biggest pops


Big E too, IMO. Was surprised about Reigns getting that pop. I thought most were over Reigns/Lesnar. I know I am. 

I hope it's Cesaro or Big E.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> touche sir, touche. Still, as a member of WrestlingForum, we must do as we are born to, we must keyboard fight for days.


Fair enough. No hard feelings. (Y)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Booger Red said:


> He got no pop mate.


Turn on the volume.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wish Brock destroyed Ricochet there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> RIP Ricochet


Never mind.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL yeah that is why tons of WWE fans on Twitter canceled the network, why there is barley, anyone, in this thread and why Brock got booed out of the building


These threads have been dying year after year just like the ratings


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Oh wow Heyman said bitches he's so cool


Just as cool as when Roman, Seth or anyone else says it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns and Orton seems like the biggest pops


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Booger Red said:


> These threads have been dying year after year just like the ratings


And Brock has been champion for most of that time lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's hard to care for Ricochet now since his US Championship run was not meaningful at all.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Alexa likely winning. She'll just flip shows that she goes for the title constantly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PresidentGasman said:


> is it wrong to want Roman over Seth at this point ? i mean sure it wouldnt be ideal to do Roman vs Lesnar part 6 million but Seth is so fuckin gay.


I want them to finally take a full time wrestler and put him over with a definitive pinfall in the middle of the ring over Brock. No hardcore match, no nut shots, distractions and funny business and phony baloney. Just 1-2-3.

Anybody with a pulse is fine by me at this point. The only thing I'm concerned with is the company will pussy out again and refuse to put a full timer over Brock definitively in a clean match.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Booger Red said:


> He got no pop mate.


Seemed like he got a pretty big pop to me. Him, Reigns, and Orton all got big ones.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PresidentGasman said:


> is it wrong to want Roman over Seth at this point ? i mean sure it wouldnt be ideal to do Roman vs Lesnar part 6 million but Seth is so fuckin gay.


My order:

Lashley vs Brock! 
a big gap
Roman vs Brock
Cesaro vs Brock (needs a lot of build though)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Had Corbin and Lacey won this thread would be a lot more active. That's a fact.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> My order:
> 
> Lashley vs Brock!
> a big gap
> ...


Cesaro vs Brock shoulda happened YEARS AGO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> Big E too, IMO. Was surprised about Reigns getting that pop. I thought most were over Reigns/Lesnar. I know I am.
> 
> I hope it's Cesaro or Big E.


The main issue is Vince and his lack of commitment when it comes to Reigns' push particularly when it involves Lesnar.

If Reigns does challenges Lesnar at SummerSlam anything less than a clean win for Reigns would be quite honestly...atrocious.

Which is exactly what I am expecting...sadly. Reigns needs to put his foot down with this stuff.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Fair enough. No hard feelings. (Y)


I never have hard feelings here. It's all good.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Brock has been champion for most of that time lol


If a metric for WWE health is down, it can NEVER be Brock's fault, wholly or in part, ever. So quick say something about charisma vacuums or cuckolds, nobody can ever blame Brock for the promotion being colder than a witch's titty.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

2 ouf of 3 falls LMAO 

im out


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL yeah that is why tons of WWE fans on Twitter canceled the network, why there is barley, anyone, in this thread and why Brock got booed out of the building


Twitter :lol. You mean like that time when people actually got #CancelWWENetwork trending worldwide and the number of subscribers actually increased?


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> And Brock has been champion for most of that time lol


it has to do with wwe's booking not brock, brock can't do much if he is booked like shit



Thatguy45 said:


> Seemed like he got a pretty big pop to me. Him, Reigns, and Orton all got big ones.


crowd was quiet for strowman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Robert Roode grew his beard back, no more pornstache :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Another 6 man 2 out of 3 falls match...jesus


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Robert Roode and Finn Balor back on Raw tonight. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lesnar scared of Ricochet so he ran up the ramp.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

So much for Bobby Roode rocking the porn stache.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Robert Roode's porn stache.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock should had thrown Ricochet off this planet when he came out. Missed opportunity.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

lol Pretty Ricky...actually that's not a bad nickname for Ricochet maybe if he's heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2 out of 3 falls. :lmao

I feel bad for whoever will be the next champion/face of this shit. Woof. It's sad when you are happy when your favorite in a particular era is no longer the Champion. It should never be THAT bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These best of three are making matches so stupid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Out of the options, order for me:

1) Strowman (if he's gonna win)
2) Lashley
3) Cesaro
4) Zayn
5) Big E
6) Rollins
7) Mysterio
8) Orton
9) Reigns
10) Corbin


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Roode + Revival vs Usos + Ricochet absolutely SCREAMS of "gotta give em SOMETHING to do"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Booger Red said:


> it has to do with wwe's booking not brock, brock can't do much if he is booked like shit
> 
> 
> 
> crowd was quiet for strowman


LOL so its Seths fault for the ratings not the booking when Seth is champion, but when Brock is champion, is not Brocks fault


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I notice some of these falls happen way too quick. Went to the kitchen for ten seconds to grab some water, and that was the first fall.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

FIRST FALL IN 15 SECONDS. Again and again, then why even book this stipulation, fuck. 

This company, man. 

:ha


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Should have Big E put Hogan through a table.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL so its Seths fault for the ratings not the booking when Seth is champion, but when Brock is champion, is not Brocks fault


Seth is garbage just face it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First fall already done. :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

2 Out Of 3 Fails


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Best of three falls matches are lame


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> 2 out of 3 falls. :lmao
> 
> I feel bad for whoever will be the next champion/face of this shit. Woof. It's sad when you are happy when your favorite in a particular era is no longer the Champion. It should never be THAT bad.


Speaking of cold, there's plenty of good tag teams in WWE, honest to God, but they don't want to give them any stories building to something and paying it off. If people interacted, that's heat enough. Wrong. All of these 3 ways are ICEBERG COLD. 

:cornette


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL so its Seths fault for the ratings not the booking when Seth is champion, but when Brock is champion, is not Brocks fault


A lot of hypocrites to be honest.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

"Paul Heyman's Raw" is off to a very shit start.

Same old random crap.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is seriously so dumb I don’t care about commercials during matches if this is the solution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

The only thing good about the 2/3 falls matches is that finishers and signatures don't get kicked out of as much


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Clique said:


> Big pop for Reigns.


I guess people have different standards. I thought all of those reactions were pretty lame :serious:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Like we all have said: Vince ultimately will still run things no matter what fancy title he puts on Heyman. So far RAW still feels the same as it was before.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If anybody thinks Brock shouldn't be champion, high school Lesnar would wreck this roster.










For real though, Ricochet vs High School Bork. Who you got?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Wilder fuck up there, he was supposed to do the Shatter Machine, I don't think Uso was supposed to be pinned with a fucking flapjack


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> "Paul Heyman's Raw" is off to a very shit start.
> 
> Same old random crap.


Always thought Paul Heyman was coasting on reputation and formula promos. I'm more interested in seeing what Uncle Eric can offer without having to deal with Hogan.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If anybody thinks Brock shouldn't be champion, high school Lesnar would wreck this roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hs Bork in a squash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> This is seriously so dumb I don’t care about commercials during matches if this is the solution
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you hate our problems, wait until ya see the solutions!

:vince3


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Random matches between guys like Revival, Ricochet, Roode and Usos are such a good shit, pal. No wonder I'm just reading results.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Feel like this might be a Cathy Kelley Thread if they don't do something constructive on this show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Vince def found out about Ricochets butt play video he went from being a champion to fighting Bobby Roode in a six man tag match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Same ol Same ol thus far.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

At least Ricochet has some help tonight


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't see why that was 2 out of 3 falls. That third fall was fine on it's own and it's not like the other 2 falls played any part in the overall story of the match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn what a clusterfuck


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Super kick party!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricochet is amazing! Of the past 10 or so NXT call-ups, he gets the loudest pops, and it's not even close. Also great performances and booked strong. I'm not gonna lie Black is pretty talented, but clearly he wasn't on Ricochet's level based on where he's at vs. where Ricochet is at.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ricochet with that sell :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bit of an oversell on that forearm, huh?.. :HA


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well having help didnt help afterall. Still expect some AJ & The Club vs Ricochet & Usos matches.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I thought all them dudes were about to join the club for a minute.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That phenomenal forearm was beaut! Loved the way Ricochet took that!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m a sucker for an oversell but that was ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That fucking sell lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Feel like this might be a Cathy Kelley Thread if they don't do something constructive on this show.


Now you've said that I'll get some pics ready just in case :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet selling the flip out of that forearm.

I bet he even flips while he sleeps.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here....

DAMN Ricochet....

I ain't made atcha doe!

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet might be the most talented worst wrestler ever.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

nice sell of the forearm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Does his shirt say "never rest never rust" ? who comes up with this shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Skipped most of the 2/3 falls nonsense.

The aftermath was fun though. AJ can be one of the best trash talkers in the business.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Looked like Richochet got blasted by a flintlock instead of a forearm.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles/Club getting no heat.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> "Paul Heyman's Raw" is off to a very shit start.
> 
> Same old random crap.


I rarely watch more than a segment or two every month. So far, what I've seen the last couple weeks looks NOT ONE BIT different than what has been going on for years

Anyone thinking Heyman was really going to revamp the show are going to be really upset


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> Now you've said that I'll get some pics ready just in case :lol


:kliq Bring the good shit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Feel like this might be a Cathy Kelley Thread if they don't do something constructive on this show.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't wait for the Ziggler vs. Ricochet match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Feel like this might be a Cathy Kelley Thread if they don't do something constructive on this show.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> > Feel like this might be a Cathy Kelley Thread if they don't do something constructive on this show.


 I came on the thread to see what's up 
I see this. Who is this beauty of nature ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No interest in these geeks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These guys lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

patpat said:


> I came on the thread to see what's up
> I see this. Who is this beauty of nature ?


The answer is in the post you quoted :maury


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150925835542466560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150926041835196416


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think I liked the Ascension better then these clowns. At least they were kind of funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

What are the Viking Raiders talking about?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im really questioning Heymans judging of talent here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

patpat said:


> I came on the thread to see what's up
> I see this. Who is this beauty of nature ?


You really don't know who Cathy Kelley is? Lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cathey Kelly:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I do like the War Raiders theme even tho it bit generic.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Are the Viking Raiders also raiding Area 51?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > I came on the thread to see what's up
> ...


 did you expect me to stare at anything else than the watermelon? :lol didnt even notice the name.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Mango13 said:


>


Doing God's work. Thank you, good sir!

So far, this Raw has been very underwhelming. Same old shit as far as a Brock appearance/Heyman promo goes, then I went out to hang the washing out and missed an entire 2 falls of a 2/3 Falls match.

Also, they're doubling down on "fuck the brand split" with this no. 1 contenders battle royal. The Wildcard Rule, where 3, I mean, 4, I mean, 5 wrestlers from the other show can switch sides and challenge for the title. One of the biggest things I was hoping for with Heyman/Bischoff taking over is that they would re-draw the lines between Raw/Smackdown, or at least attempt to make the crossovers make sense. Why the fuck does Smackdown's tag team champion Big E get a shot at Raw's biggest singles title?


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

viking raiders are unsafe in the ring


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These guys aint ever getting over man. Fuck off.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

You can hear a rat piss on cotton in that arena.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Thatguy45 said:


> What are the Viking Raiders talking about?



Gibberish!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I miss Lars Sullivan :sasha3


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yeah I’m out. Heyman hasn’t brought any change to RAW. Still as crap as ever


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > I came on the thread to see what's up
> ...


 I am a sinner I know ? 
Didnt know her but good god almighty


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So I just tuned in. How has the show been so far? What was the opening segment? I'm guessing it was Brock and Seth.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

patpat said:


> I came on the thread to see what's up
> I see this. Who is this beauty of nature ?


The thread topic.:laugh:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So I just tuned in. How has the show been so far? What was the opening segment? I'm guessing it was Brock and Seth.


i just tuned out


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I feel bad for the War Viking Raiders Experience honestly. Vince and his "war" ban hurt them big time. Now the crowd gives no shits for them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Literal wifey material.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WE WANT STING!
WE WANT STING!
WE WANT STING!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > I came on the thread to see what's up
> ...


 thanks man apparently she is pretty popular , didnt know her and now I am ashamed.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Undertaker can easily be a tag team champion


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Look at this geek party 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I feel bad for the War Viking Raiders Experience honestly. Vince and his "war" ban hurt them big time. Now the crowd gives no shits for them.


This, the name change made me give 0 fucks about them. Loved watching them in NXT. Shame really.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Cathy Kelley has huge ugly teeth


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Yeah I’m out. Heyman hasn’t brought any change to RAW. Still as crap as ever


I made it 14 fucking minutes. This thread and the pictures of that chick are 20X more entertaining than WWE 2019 could ever hope to be


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Not bad


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> Literal wifey material.


 .....holy jesus


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I miss Lars Sullivan :sasha3


Oh yeah, I forgot all about Lars. May he RIP.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes Drew!! Kill Cedrik off for good so i never have to set eyes upon him ever again!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Drew is such a lame tryhard. Who writes his shit?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

come on where is wyatt?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew cut a good promo, and I see there at least trying to make Cedric cut a promo on his own


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Booger Red said:


> Cathy Kelley has huge ugly teeth


 man of VERY LITTLE FAITH! 
The teeth have never been important, everything is in the power of the lips!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :kliq Bring the good shit.


The fellow perverts have already kindly contributed but here's two more


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Drew has zero charisma. They can feel free to end that push any time they'd like


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Imagine Cathy Kelley leaks


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't know if I can last much longer than I would with Cathey Kelley. Balor v. Joe better be next.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2nd hottest woman in WWE

https://giant.gfycat.com/EthicalEmptyAardwolf.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/FlashyAromaticKusimanse.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/LawfulImmenseFlea.webm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WE WANT STING!
> WE WANT STING!
> WE WANT STING!


With Sting looking straight ahead and Taker looking down it gives this image some Sloth from the Goonies vibes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stop jobbing Drew out!

He needs to destroy Cedric tonight!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GARY THE GOAT GARBUTT

:mark:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine Cath Kelley leaks


 nah man it would suck, a great sage said some boobs no matter how wonderful they are , should stay hidden a little bit to let the imagination do its work! Some things are even better hidden.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You guys seriously are doing the pics crap again? There is a section for women pic if you guys are bored with RAW feel free to go there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rkolegend123 said:


> Drew cut a good promo, and I see there at least trying to make Cedric cut a promo on his own


No it wasn't. Who talks like that? Disembowelment? Fuck off. He comes off so lame.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Drew better make quick work out of Cedrick.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I hope Cedric hits Drew with his finisher.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Look in thread, see good looking ladies. assume it's terrible raw. at least there were some nice ladies. I'm out!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm actually rooting for the vanilla midget here. That's how damn boring Drew is


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Someone post a pic with Cathy smiling with her teeth


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew/Cedric? More Cathy then


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How did Cedric shock Shane and Drew last week?? Cerdic lost!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Drew has zero charisma. They can feel free to end that push any time they'd like


"push"


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BROCK PARTY TIME in the thread title actually means BRO, C(ATHY) K(ELLEY) PARTY TIME


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a sucker for women with big teeth. She's fucking gorgeous


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cathy-Mania running wild in the RAW thread!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Enough with the pictures god damn it! God damn masochists.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

:kliq


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a new gif :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew moving on from Shane...finally.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Fire Heyman orrr?


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh god damn, what an arse!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lol, what an upset.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DREW LOST TO CEDRIC :HA :HA


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Drew officially burried.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Turn Drew face already!

Only way to save him...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RIP charisma vacuum Drew


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cedric can fuck right off!!! Seriously?!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THE AGE OF ALEXANDER THE GREAT HAS NOW BEGUN!

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit you ain’t getting Taker Drew can’t even beat that jobber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cedrick won :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> :kliq


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric Over Drew??
:maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:ha


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

How long before Cedric Alexander becomes Cedric


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow, I hope they have huge storylines for Drew if he's still fighting Undertaker at Wrestlemania next year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew :buried


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Drew is officially dead.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck off RAW fuck off WWE, and FUCK OFF HEYMAN


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Guys I know this cathy is amazing and all , but some diversity wouldnt kill. 
Any peyton bro anywhere to provide the message of the lord?....( I mean the pic of course)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Drew might get 'Taker at SummerSlam" they said

unk2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I hate the weord corner in the arena promos, especially when it doesn't match the character


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I...am...trying..to remember...my script


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Finn doing this on Raw??


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Holy shit you ain’t getting Taker Drew can’t even beat that jobber
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pimp daddy vs. Taker 



ITS HAPPENINGGG


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Considering nothing is on the line Finn might not have an easy time against Joe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joe talks the talk, but never walks the walk. Screw WWE for his booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> "Drew might get 'Taker at SummerSlam" they said
> 
> unk2


Deadman vs Deadman


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Booger Red said:


> How long before Cedric Alexander becomes Cedric


Cedric the Sports-Entertainer

:lenny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Those legs.

:trips8


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Joe talks the talk, but never walks the walk. Screw WWE for his booking.


Samoa Job, what else is new?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew is screwed...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently Balor asked 2 months off starting in August, maybe this is how they write him off?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Raw is the perfect cure for insomnia


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe with the enormous bald spot.

:mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor is losing, he supposedly asked for some time off and WWE granted it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


I'd Tarantino the fuck outta that.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

As a fan of McIntyre and was really excited to see him reinvent himself, it sucks to see how far he has fallen now. Losing to a glorified short cruiserweight? The heck?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Joe talks the talk, but never walks the walk. Screw WWE for his booking.


Joe should of been a multiple time title holder by now!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully they make Joe look strong here, he needs a win after last night. So damn talented yet they never give him that good push and a title run.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Are they seriously advertising funerals on Sky Sports??


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So it will be Nakamura vs Joe at SummerSlam for the IC title then?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do they even have Joe cut these threatening promos?




I seriously feel like its a rib.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Balor asked 2 months off starting in August, maybe this is how they write him off?


2 months off to catch up on his lego building?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Any Bray puppet sightings yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm holding out hope this leads to Drew truly snapping and not a 3MB reunion at Raw reunion next week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


Velveteen dream is a lucky motherfucker. wens3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why do they even have Joe cut these threatening promos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's the worst. You can't have him cut these types of promos and then lose every single match/feud he is in. You cant take him seriously.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh boy Joe better kill this boy if they’re writing him off TV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Velveteen dream is a lucky motherfucker. wens3


VD is dating her, for real?.. That's wild :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh...Joe is waiting to kill a fool.


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Charly's teeth are so crowded.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Glad Cedric is getting shine on Raw lately, but poor McIntyre. He didn't even win his feud against Ziggler, which he certainly should have.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Really, we have to hear the Heyman promo again?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Just keep that Joe theme spinning


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Velveteen dream is a lucky motherfucker. wens3


Wait..........:wtf


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Bragging about the ESPYs, Hobbs & Shaw etc... not exactly a likeable trait there, Mr. Top Babyface Roman Reigns. Let Michael Cole put you over for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Time to change the thread title to the "Cathy Kelley Fap Thread"


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Glad Cedric is getting shine on Raw lately, but poor McIntyre. He didn't even win his feud against Ziggler, which he certainly should have.


Drew never got over.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why do they even have Joe cut these threatening promos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention people call Joe a badass, but he constantly attacks people from behind like a coward.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> 2 months off to catch up on his lego building?


Two months to bang his new spaniard girlfriend


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KILL JOE KILL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck, I thought they'd have Joe destroy Balor, but WWELOL


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait..........:wtf











Yup, Cathy and Finn broke up half a year ago and she has been dating Velveteen Dream for 4 months now. Lucky bastard. wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So Finn asks for time off and he comes out looking strong from Joe.. Holy fuck, WWE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BRAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, isn't Finn Balor a Smackdown wrestler? Wildcard No. 6? 

Ah, fuck it. WWE don't care, why should I? They're really pissing away the goodwill they built last night at Extreme Rules.

...And Balor loses in seconds!?!?! What???


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray? :mark


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Joe finally wins a match via craftly pinning somebody :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lol @ Joe flopping to the mat to set up for Balors finisher.

Bray!?! Holy shit...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric vs Ricochet to see who flips more?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

What is up with these finishes tonight?

Great to see Finn back on RAW and just on TV in general, i did miss him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, who looks good after that? 

Just sitting here like...

uh...

what...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

More 50 50 BS with Joe geeked out.


This show blows so far.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Bray's come to resume that sister Abigail feud.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well it's about damn time Bray shows up!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bray :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruuuuh :sodone


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally. Sheesh. Thought they were going to do an Emmalina with Bray ....


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Balor must be going heel soon. Otherwise he looks like a total loser now losing 2 straight pins clean.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

BRAY SIGHTING!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE

FIEND

HOLY

SHIT

:mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Balor really got two months off I can’t wait to see how Bray writes him off. Fuck, now I need to go next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bray looked cool though, interested to see how he does with this new incarnation of himself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The music fits but sheesh that was harsh on the ears. But that look is so badass for Bray


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

OK 

HOLY SHIT that was creepy!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Now that is how you make a fucking return, welcome back to Raw, Bray Wyatt!!!! :clap


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JRL said:


> Bray's come to resume that sister Abigail feud.


That was my first thought. Demon vs sister Abigail. lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What did Bray do?

FINALLY thank god he’s back.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Put The Fiend over the demon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bray's gimmick will be dead in 2 months. Guarantee it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay, so Brays mask isn't as bad as I was thinking before. Looks like we could be getting Wyatt vs. Balor at Summer Slam.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Finn Balor took a pretty good beating from two people LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I give it 2 months tops before Bray is doing sleep inducing promos again and everyone says he sucks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I turn this shit on for one minute and see Joe win a match and somehow still getting buried post-match. And what an irrelevant way to bring back Bray by having him attack a low-card geek. That just confirms he won't be in the main event scene with this gimmick. Time to turn Raw back off.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Glad Bray Wyatt's back, and The Fiend is an awesome look for him, but I don't think it's enough to save this show.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Bray will be big and scary for about a month or so, he'll go over Finn the first match... and then slowly but surely he will be in the exact same spot he was before he left. 

Creepy promos, sneak attacks... and then a loss at the PPV. 

(Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Southerner said:


> Okay, so Brays mask isn't as bad as I was thinking before. Looks like we could be getting Wyatt vs. Balor at Summer Slam.


I hope it's someone else because it's too predictable and plus Finn just got squashed by Joe


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Wait Brayy came back ? Really thought they would push him directly in the main event but gneh...


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I give it 2 months tops before Bray is doing sleep inducing promos again and everyone says he sucks.


Hate to admit it, but your probably right with this fickle bunch.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Honey Bucket said:


> What did Bray do?
> 
> FINALLY thank god he’s back.


Lights went out. Attacked Balor. Hit him with Sister Abigail. 

The mask with the flashing lights looked legit creepy yet mesmerizing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

patpat said:


> Wait Brayy came back ? Really thought they would push him directly in the main event but gneh...


Straight to Main Event okay you're giving way too much credit for for Bray Wyatt let's just be glad he's on TV unlike EC3


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I turn this shit on for one minute and see Joe win a match and somehow still getting buried post-match. And what an irrelevant way to bring back Bray by having him attack a low-card geek. That just confirms he won't be in the main event scene with this gimmick. Time to turn Raw back off.


don't watch mate


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What kind of hotel lobby is that supposed to be lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I give it 2 months tops before Bray is doing sleep inducing promos again and everyone says he sucks.


2 months. Ive been saying his entire career that he sucks and will continue to do so, unless he actually improves, which I doubt happens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awesome, fucking awesome.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> What did Bray do?
> 
> FINALLY thank god he’s back.


Turned the lights off, you hear Balor being attacked, lights come back on, and Wyatt (with the mask on) has him in position for Sister Abigail, which he hits.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ichigo87 said:


> Hate to admit it, but your probably right with this fickle bunch.


Everything Bray tries fails. How many times has he gone away for months at a time to come back and try something new only to fail and repeat the process. At some point ya just stop caring lol


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Nice tits but those teeth are weird


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth lurking with a referee. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

R-Truth needs that title back. Drake isnt anywhere close to as good as Truth at these skits.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Truth :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My new guys, Crackhead and DeMarcus Cousins. :mark:


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

So... he took the bribe? 

For a dollar?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Street Profits :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Yup, Cathy and Finn broke up half a year ago and she has been dating Velveteen Dream for 4 months now. Lucky bastard. wens3


Ut's not confirmed and if they are I don't think they are serious though, since he lives in Florida because of NXT and she lives in New York

Anyways


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I love this :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is way too over the top annoying.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




That sister Abigail looks different. Did he not swing his left arm around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to admit it, but your probably right with this fickle bunch.
> ...


It's going to come down to booking. He needs to get huge wins over the likes of Taker, Brock, etc.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That gimmick is money but no doubt they'll fuck it up in a few months.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Gangsta Geeks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Zack Ryder what are you doing here?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We want the smoke...*snaps*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zacks chest looks like got staph


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More of this shit hahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

R-Truth with that 1 dollar...

Montez Ford is great, but still can't stand Dawkins.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Screw these poor man's Cryme Tyme


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The fuck. These dudes are fucking ANNOYING.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria vs Ryder. :mark:


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Bray looked BADASS. We'll see how everything turns out.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Ryder vs Mike Kanellis? Zach has a good chance of getting a win here.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Great, more Mike and Maria shit. Can't say I feel bad for them though.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mike and Maria, the worst segment of the night by far.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Mike about to lose in 10 seconds...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Maria still burying Mike :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Mike man...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

What did Zack Ryder do to deserve this?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mike is still a fucking loser and will always be a loser.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When's the last time Ryder got a singles win on RAW? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Your winner in less then one min"... :westbrook5


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Maria.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Da fuck did they change Zack theme?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really wanted Mike to win.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maria's face looking rough these days.

:deandre


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mike lost in 2 seconds :ha :ha :ha


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im bout to turn this shit off.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mike getting punished for them hoodwinking the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

wow, Zack Ryder squashing anyone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Still banging Maria, so........


----------



## Booger Red (Jan 4, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> Maria's face looking rough these days.
> 
> :deandre


Drugs will do that to you


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This Maria stuff is horrible


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm loving the shorter matches gives the opportunity to get more on the show without wearing out marquee PPV matches


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"Here's your winner in less than one minute, Zack Ryder."

Damn. :heston


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

With such captivating storylines like this... I just can't imagine why ratings are at all time lows.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Poor Mike man...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is living proof of why no one should sign a 5 year deal with WWE.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mike musta got a hell of a pay raise


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still doesn't tops Cedric beating Drew.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The way Montez reacts is how I used to mark out when The Rock used to make surprise cameos.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

So, is this something that makes Paul Heyman crack up?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Swindle said:


> What did Zack Ryder do to deserve this?


Zack? What about Mike??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The visual of this looks sick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I'm loving the shorter matches gives the opportunity to get more on the show without wearing out marquee PPV matches


That's how wrestling used to be Golden age, New age, Attitude Era. Those wrestling matches used to be short as fuck


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Ryder won a singles match on Raw! Those people predicting the end of the world this week must be right.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Arktik said:


> He is living proof of why no one should sign a 5 year deal with WWE.




I mean they’re getting paid to have kids and go to rehab in WWEs defense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

"in less than one minute"

Damn they roasted Mike extra hard with that one


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This show sucks largely because the writing is shit, but my God, I'm sorry, this roster is hot garbage. Most of these guys are so fucking boring and talentless.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

They're just setting up the super burial of Drew. Mike Kanellis vs Drew next week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> "Here's your winner in less than one minute, Zack Ryder."
> 
> Damn. :heston


Have they EVER announced the time it took to loose a match like that before?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Even just seeing him get up after the move, you can see how much more agile he is by dropping weight. I hope he can be interesting in and out of the ring this time. I'm very pessimistic because this is WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Don't let any of this distract you from the fact that Drake Maverick is getting it on with his wife in the hotel room :trips8


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I still don't know why they acquired Mike Bennet in the first place. Didn't really stand out to me in TNA, felt he was overpushed.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> Zack? What about Mike??


Sorry, for a hot minute I thought somehow Zack was going to be made a fool of... but what happened to Zack's theme music, Radio?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Saving Lacey Evans for the third hour..? I haven't given up hope yet that she will be on the show.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> Swindle said:
> 
> 
> > What did Zack Ryder do to deserve this?
> ...


Mike married Maria. He has to live with the consequences lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're advertising that show, Dark Side Of The Ring during WWE shows, does anyone know if it's any good? I kinda wanna watch it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Town hall meeting on SDL? Gonna be a lot of geeks on the show tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Saving Lacey Evans for the third hour..? I haven't given up hope yet that she will be on the show.


We need the Queen to save this show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another 6 man tag fpalm


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Swindle said:


> Sorry, for a hot minute I thought somehow Zack was going to be made a fool of... but what happened to Zack's theme music, Radio?


People liked it too much, had to get rid of it, pal. He was too over!

:vince2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ out again!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> They're advertising that show, Dark Side Of The Ring during WWE shows, does anyone know if it's any good? I kinda wanna watch it.




Watch the macho man one it’s very good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

fucking lucha house party


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Lucha House Party? But those guys suck.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Show is basically half-way through, and no women's segment or match? Did I miss something?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Club Vs......The Lucha House Party?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> We need the Queen to save this show.


I like PG shows now. :lelbron


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Another 6 man tag fpalm


Is this another 2 out of 3 falls match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lince Dorado has the best masks though!


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> They're advertising that show, Dark Side Of The Ring during WWE shows, does anyone know if it's any good? I kinda wanna watch it.


Best thing in wrestling this whole year. Every single episode was fantastic.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah, I think I've endured enough. I'll read a recap of the rest.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I watched this because Paul Heyman is supposed to be writing the show. I very much regret wasting my time. Good God this show is horrible. If AEW winds up being even halfway decent, there is no real reason why they shouldn't be able to take most of WWEs market share come October.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where the fuck is Lacey or Charlotte? Jesus CHRIST


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> They're advertising that show, Dark Side Of The Ring during WWE shows, does anyone know if it's any good? I kinda wanna watch it.


I watched a few of those episodes and they are good. I liked them.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Have they EVER announced the time it took to loose a match like that before?


Not in my recent memory. Might be rare, but not a lot.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'm waiting on that New Day & Street Profits segment one day. :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Town hall meeting on SDL? Gonna be a lot of geeks on the show tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bischoff to hold a meeting to tell everybody but Roman and Orton to get the fuck out.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Lucha House Geeks on now


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> They're advertising that show, Dark Side Of The Ring during WWE shows, does anyone know if it's any good? I kinda wanna watch it.


They're really good but can be a real downer.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Is this another 2 out of 3 falls match?


1 fall, thank god.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

hey Ricochet's back too


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MIDGET FIGHT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where the fuck is Lacey or Charlotte? Jesus CHRIST


Charlotte should be making her return to TV tomorrow on SD to start her SummerSlam program with Bayley.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So Paul Heyman's version of Raw is to give unworthy geeks like Lucha House Party screen time.

What a load of shit.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Wait, so the officials stop Ricochet from attacking Styles, but not The Club earlier? Ok then.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just fucking start the battle royal and let it go for the last hour and a half. Fuck this shit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Big E was leaked as the winner on YouTube and the Street "Profits" chanting him is a signal he will win


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ricochet out there to stop the match so that they can go to commercial. Shouldn't the match end in a DQ rather than "restarting after the break"?

Someone has got to stand up to Vince and tell him that this system isn't working.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

This RAW is so so bad. I don't think I can stay awake for much longer.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So are they going to restart the match after the ads?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Bah Gawd, the roof has just come off the place! Ricochet! Ricochet! Ricochet! He's whippin' ass all over the arena! He's flipping a mudhole in his ass!" :bahgawd


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

If this is Heymans booking ability in 2019, he's no better than Vince tbh


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Bah Gawd, the roof has just come off the place! Ricochet! Ricochet! Ricochet! He's whippin' ass all over the arena! He's flipping a mudhole in his ass!" :bahgawd


AND HE'S FLOPPIN' IT DRY

:mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> If this is Heymans booking ability in 2019, he's no better than Vince tbh


At the end of the day though everything still has to be approved by Vince.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So this is s Heyman written raw? Same old garbage


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SPCDRI said:


> **** hidden content ****




What in the fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Southerner said:


> Ricochet out there to stop the match so that they can go to commercial. Shouldn't the match end in a DQ rather than "restarting after the break"?
> 
> Someone has got to stand up to Vince and tell him that this system isn't working.


Yeah, but got to have those tag matches continuing. Is Teddy Long on the booking team?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

All of these guys are such fucking geeks. The only ones who have entertained me at all in an hour and a half is Drake Maverick, his smoking hot wife, and R Truth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My boy Kalisto getting some shine!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is this even a competitive match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

LEGS! :sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Eazy-E!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That kid standing up during this match lol, reminds me of when I was at Mania a few years go and this kid in the front row kept standing up constantly and blocking us. I get so irrationally angry when I see that now even if I'm just watching it on TV :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice dive by Kalisto, he landed awkward though, could have ended bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lars can beat these guys one on three but AJ and the Club have a competitive match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> **** hidden content ****


The fuck? Kofi and this guy are going to be both world champs?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Show the EOD fuckers.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The fuck? Kofi and this guy are going to be both world champs?




Please no. Why are they turning all the titles into comedy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Overall I liked Extreme Rules. I did not like the main event or the Undertaker match though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy is winning the belt. That face lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Seth Rollins is unspeakably awful.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Rollins and no Becky with him. Keep that up, please.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky is going to beat up Corbin tonight isn’t she? FUCKKKKKK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm Glad they book LHP strong even though they are just floating around. Kalisto and Gran Metalik are insane High flyers. We came a long way since Mexicools


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SPCDRI said:


> **** hidden content ****


Wtf...leaked where on YouTube?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's the intensity I like to see from Seth. But I don't want him to be Champion in the Fall. Fuck that.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Since Daniel Bryan lost his tag titles, maybe he will beat Kofi? He has been going on about how new day is good but doesn't take things serious and stuff like that.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> I hear booing. I thought 99% of people liked Brock according to another thread on here? :lmao


I don’t think anyone said 99% of fans cheer for Brock. I believe it was 99% don’t hate him. Meaning the vast, vast, vast majority of fans would much rather Brock Lesnar be on the show they attend than not be.

Not sure why people get their feeling’s hurt over the broader fanbase not agreeing with their sentiments but people should at least be intellectually honest about what is being posted.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG I MISSED THE BRAY RETURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth on his own.... yay!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray really needs to change the finisher though. I never liked the sister abagail.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> If this is Heymans booking ability in 2019, he's no better than Vince tbh


I really think Eric Bishoff will surprise us, i think he'll be able to book better.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray's return about to hit a million views by the morning.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I'm Glad they book LHP strong even though they are just floating around. Kalisto and Gran Metalik are insane High flyers. We came a long way since Mexicools


Idk the pinata is just as bad as the Juan Deere riding lawnmower lol


Showstopper said:


> That's the intensity I like to see from Seth. But I don't want him to be Champion in the Fall. Fuck that.


Why not lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Bray really needs to change the finisher though. I never liked the sister abagail.




It’s really protected though isn’t it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God Carmella is annoying as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NJPW put that pressure to go back to the Garden lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, it's an Elimination match. Like that'll change who the obvious winner is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf...leaked where on YouTube?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bray's return was cool. His gimmick wasn't the disaster I thought it would be. Better than anything else on the show.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The fuck? Kofi and this guy are going to be both world champs?


Perhaps this is a response to AEW and the perception that they are far more diverse than wwe. It's a stretch but I put nothing past Vince. Expect a few press releases of wwe tooting its own horn if this comes to pass.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Carmella the one complaining about Alexa going after the Smackdown Women's title? Now she has the chance to go after the Raw Women's title.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Good to see Bray back, hope the character stays supernatural and sinister rather than descending into panto-like they did with Kane within a few years of the debut. Will he wrestle in the fiend mask too, the attire is pretty awesome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear if Bliss wins... :fuck

Bitch can't even stay healthy for 2 months in a row and keeps getting opportunity after opportunity


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


>




Wtf wtf wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rexmundi said:


> Perhaps this is a response to AEW and the perception that they are far more diverse than wwe. It's a stretch but I put nothing past Vince. Expect a few press releases of wwe tooting its own horn if this comes to pass.


I'm just amazed a comedy act will have the tag belts and both world titles.

I hope it happens because that vs AEW will be fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big E :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What's with all these filler bodies...would it hurt to use Liv Morgan?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Holy shit. Someone about to be in troubbleeeee, if this is ended accurate.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf...leaked where on YouTube?












If they don't do it, Street Profits are :berried:


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


They fixed it. It doesn't say winning anymore. Evreybody chill.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bex :mark


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Becky still selling? Sigh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I want neither woman to win. Rousey needs to come out and fuck shit up.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ooh someone’s getting fired.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SPCDRI said:


> **** hidden content ****


Oh My God.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are selling the End of Days like the most devastating finisher ever :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's even joking around on the Youtube screenshot.

If Big E beats Brock lol.............. please do it WWE! 

Give New Day all the belts going into the fall please for the lols


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is Carmella even in this match? How about putting a Raw girl in there like Sarah Logan or Nikki Cross?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150943637880135680


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BIG E going to get MASSACRED by the NFL in the Fall as Champion.

:mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> They are selling the End of Days like the most devastating finisher ever :lol


The finisher did a number to her leg. lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Good job on Becky Lynch selling after a grueling Extreme Rules match from last night, plus taking that botch chair hit by Lacey Evans and taking the End of Days. Now, that is good selling on her part. :clap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really hope either Natalya or Naomi win this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thatguy45 said:


> They fixed it. It doesn't say winning anymore. Evreybody chill.


lol oh ok...............they removed it everybody. Totally didn't ruin the outcome!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I swear if Bliss wins... :fuck
> 
> Bitch can't even stay healthy for 2 months in a row and keeps getting opportunity after opportunity


Nobody in this match should be getting a title shot at SS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The finisher did a number to her leg. lol


"But Becky is great at selling" you know :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Bray has to attack more bodies. Not really liking the prospect that he’s starting (or resuming even) a feud with Balor. Just attack everybody in sight.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Steal what, Graves? It's an elimination match.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Mella needs to stick with the R-Truth Stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Truly dumb of them to let Nikki remain at ringside when the match is a no DQ and it is obvious that she can and will interfere.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> "But Becky is great at selling" you know :lol


At least she is selling. Some wrestlers get brutally attacked and the next week are acting like nothing has happened.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They have the two shittiest workers out... I wonder why :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa's gonna win this, isn't she lol.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Naomi kicked out of two Judas effects from Carmella!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey got buried for this... what a fucking joke.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> They are selling the End of Days like the most devastating finisher ever :lol




Most protected finisher in the company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What a great match. Women's wrestling was a mistake


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Alexa's gonna win this, isn't she lol.


Unfortunately. Not that the other three are any better.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexa being the only heel....hmmmmm I wonder who wins. Ugh


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sure that Corey knows another kind of "Mella go round" :curry2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If the lite brite wins..........


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> What a great match. Women's wrestling was a mistake


Another dogshit match.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Are Fatal 4 Ways always done by elimination? I thought first pinfall/sub gets the W.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am not interested in Alexa vs Becky at all. We're starting to head back towards Alexa being in the title picture constantly fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why isn't Cross in this?? Does she not want to be champion?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yikes, either woman that wins this match I don't wanna see go to SS.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Another dogshit match.


If I like it, it was Heyman, if I don't like it, it was Vince

Right? That's how that works, right?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dumb of Naomi, Nattie and Mella not teaming up to take Nikki and Alexa out first.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody about to take a 3 minute power nap.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Mid Match Commercial? What happened to no more of that?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like WWE went back to Divas matches.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Did I miss an elimination or is the no wrestling during commercials era over?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why isn't Cross in this?? Does she not want to be champion?


Yeah Cross should have been in there instead of Carmella.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:bosstrips

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150946003148607489


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bliss is cool, but she just had two title shots; it would be ridiculous to have her win. Really feel like Naomi would have the better match against Becky. And i'm pretty sure Vince is high on Naomi.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

McGee said:


> Mid Match Commercial? What happened to no more of that?


PLANS CHANGE-Big Dick Davey


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A match going to commercial break :wtf


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

None of these women are worthy of facing Becky at SummerSlam.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good go back to mid match commercials I can’t do anymore of these stupid best of threes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

McGee said:


> Mid Match Commercial? What happened to no more of that?


Maybe they ended that? They seem to end things like that after only about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

......AS RAW ROLLLSSS ONNNNNN!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Everybody about to take a 3 minute power nap.



Did someone say................*3 MINUTES?*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I swear if Bliss wins... :fuck
> 
> Bitch can't even stay healthy for 2 months in a row and keeps getting opportunity after opportunity





ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Bliss is cool, but she just had two title shots; it would be ridiculous to have her win. Really feel like Naomi would have the better match against Becky. And i'm pretty sure Vince is high on Naomi.


Naomi has zero charisma unfortunately. She's a total bore.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’re they going to do with a battle royal anyways? After an elimination have a dance break during commercials?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Bliss is cool, but she just had two title shots; it would be ridiculous to have her win. Really feel like Naomi would have the better match against Becky. *And i'm pretty sure Vince is high on Naomi.*


Naomi is the Dolph Ziggler of the womens division, she is used to put over the new call ups :lol


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm considering this mid-match commercial the official start of the Heyman era. Prove me right please.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Southerner said:


> ......AS RAW ROLLLSSS ONNNNNN!


VINTAGE COLE

:mark:

:cole


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Whatever happened to good matches on Raw?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder if we'll get another Evolution PPV this year.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

That's it, I'm out. Can't take this shit anymore


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And of course Alexa steps out again to let others do the work.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not hard to figure out who is winning this if you don't follow WWE closely. The shorter woman that they are focusing on being opportunistic in the match.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Stupid how these girls don't go after Alexa. Instead, they go after each other, while she stands on the outside waiting to get in sneak attacks in.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Natalya would put on the best match with Becky. Alexa would be the worst choice, so obviously we'll go with....Alexa


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Chants during this match. :beckylol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

how much longer is this gonna get? Fuck me, man.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Stupid how these girls don't go after Alexa. Instead, they go after each other, while she stands on the outside waiting to get in sneak attacks in.


Said it earlier, first thing Nattie, Naomi and Carmella should have done was take out Nikki and Alexa.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa looks amazing, but she is fucking terrible


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why wouldn't they go out and throw Alexa in there instead of attacking each other.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They'll go with Alexa so we can have more Nikki/Alexa stuff I guess.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This match aint bad at all. I expected something much different.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Becky falling asleep like I am?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Did someone say................*3 MINUTES?*


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, i'm not sure why Natalya didn't chase after Alexa after that.

Nothing against Alexa, but the other women are playing dumb at this point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nattie and Naomi looking incredibly dumb not going after Bliss.

The Blisshole theory continues...the IQ of Alexa's opponents drop to the single digits when they are facing her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match is way too long


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This match is trash


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky is falling asleep lol.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Nattie and Naomi looking incredibly dumb not going after Bliss.
> 
> The Blisshole theory continues...the IQ of Alexa's opponents drop to the single digits when they are facing her.


This is how she has been booked since the day she arrived on the roster. Everyone else has to look like shit for Little Miss Bliss.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awful :HA


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't get all the rest holds, did Carmella get injured and they pulling audibles?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is awful chants. Yes it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is awful chant lol

Crowd is tight with me.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Damn the fans are savage lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

"This is awful chants" :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is awful chants?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

We need tarp chants


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awful chant. They ain't wrong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is way way way way too long.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Arktik said:


> This is how she has been booked since the day she arrived on the roster. Everyone else has to look like shit for Little Miss Bliss.


Only way Little Miss Bliss can ever look good.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

"This is awful" chants. This match, or this show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is awful chants :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This match has gone on far to long!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heyman's 1st night got 'This is awful chants!' lol

And now the crowd has to go through a commercial break. The gift that keeps giving.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Rookie of the Year said:


> "This is awful" chants. This match, or this show?


The match is too long


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match is just way too long. Geeez


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon Natalya!! You can win this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Only 2 things could get me interested in this match...

1) Alexa bliss wardrobe malfunction
2) anything iconic


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Rookie of the Year said:


> "This is awful" chants. This match, or this show?


Both


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If they give it to Nattie because of Canada boo. Owens is already gonna be in a big match for the Canadian pop and nobody cares about her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Why is this match so long?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

What do you know? It's down to two girls, one of them being Alexa. How unthinkable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alexa is terrible, she doesn't elevates anything but rather drags things down. Nothing she is involved in ever feels like a big deal and her booking is cancerous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

B-B-B-B-B-But #GiveDivasAChance

:mj4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I hate to say it but Lacey Evans was needed here or Charlotte Flair since this match is boring plus sucks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The fans chanting this is awful deserve what they get. These idiots wanted Lacey to lose.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lol. It isn't awful though. Maybe going on a bit too long. This coming from the same fans who chant "this is awesome" for 2.5 star matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-XERO- said:


>


This gif and the bus gif are classic


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS this match is going one more segment? And either Nattie or Alexa is wrestling Becky? :fuckthis


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> "This is awful" chants. This match, or this show?


Yeah

:ha


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

WWE: The women need more more time! Let's give them one really long segment instead of two that feature more talent!


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Alexa is terrible, she doesn't elevates anything but rather drags things down. Nothing she is involved in ever feels like a big deal and her booking is cancerous.


No one leaves a feud with her looking better than they did entering it. Only exception is maybe Ronda Rousey and she didn't need it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope the crowd is even more pissed after the break.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150949683419865093


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I hate to say it but Lacey Evans was needed here or Charlotte Flair since this match is boring plus sucks.


Ohhh now you people want Lacey. Honestly smarks don't deserve Lacey.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nikki waking up the crowd :lmao


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Should've just put the belt on Lacey at Summerslam. Fucken stupid


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bliss is fine as fuck though.........


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Get Nikki some new attire. She has a body.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Damn bring back Lacey or flair. The women are terrible. Right now 
Becky, flair, ronda and Lacey Are the only good ones they have


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150949736704348162


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki got Alexa some good heat right now hope she goes over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh a Becky sighting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can you really blame the crowd?.. This match is so shitty and long.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

YOU SUCK CHANT AT ALEXA BLISS!!! THIS CROWD IS DOING ME PROUD TONIGHT.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

This is actually working haha


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No wrestling through the break, pal!

:vince 

:vince2

:vince3

:vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the crowd :lol

Also Nikki asking for the crowd to cheer for Alexa then telling them to shut up, they can't do both! Hahah


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is one of those rare instances where I see myself rooting for Nattie to win a match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This legit is one of the worst 20 minutes of RAW I've seen in a while


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crowd is hot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

So my choices are Alexa, who is pure trash in the ring and every feud is juvenile repetitive bullcrap. Or Natalya who literally sucks the life out of the room every time she enters the arena. Honestly I'd take Alexa out of those two. Even though she is a terrible wrestler at least she doesnt put me to sleep.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is what happens when Charlotte isnt around. Hope everyone appreciates how great The Queen is now.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Watching this match should be against the Geneva Convention. :tripsscust


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's Go Cena, Cena Sucks! chants

Love this crowd!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Man end this


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least is getting Alexa is getting actual heel heat instead of the usual mixed reaction


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No 'Women's Wrestling' chant tonight, then? Oh. Okay.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, colour me surprised, Alexa didn't win!!! :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Holy Shit they actually did the right thing?! YESSSSSSS!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope you all are happy you get a fucking Natalya match because Canada 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky vs. Natalya at the second biggest show of the year!

:buried :buried :buried

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Even though I love Becky, the queen is a legend


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Gotta say, Nikki getting the crowd more active was smart. They are even louder now. lol

Wow, Nattie wins. Becky vs. Nattie in Canada?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What the fuck is Heyman doing? Becky vs Soccer Mom at Summerslam?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank fucking you, Vince. You've shocked me. I'll take Nattie over Alexa.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

50 year old Natty fighting for the belt at SummerSlam....lol what kind of terrible booking is this


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh man, I forgot how much I hated hearing Nattie talk.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where’s Corbin at to shut up marble mouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thankfully it wasn't Alexa!

Phew.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Nattie vs Becky? Too bad it couldn't be Sasha. :sasha3


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh boy and a promo...this just keeps on giving


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This is what happens when Charlotte isnt around. Hope everyone appreciates how great The Queen is now.


Gosh no, had enough of Charlotte vs Becky to last a good two years or so.

This is what happens when the only people pushed in the women's division are Rousey (absent) Becky (Red Champ) Bayley (Blue Champ) and Charlotte (supposed to be on Smackdown) develop the roster and people will be interested.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Post-Modernist WWE booking at its finest, be deliberately shitty to antagonize the fans, then misinterpret that as genuine heat. 

"What, it got boos, didn't it?"

:vince3


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

This womens division needs Sasha so badly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

boo this shit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa does suck... how do you think she became 5 times champ?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MY GOD WHERE IS LACEY. THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Becky is fucking unbearable. How the fuck does this cringeworthy, one dimensional bitch have so many fans.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Nothing makes her happier than fighting? Finlay wants his gimmick back.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

This man gimmick has run its course becky is cringe as fuck :allen


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> 50 year old Natty fighting for the belt at SummerSlam....lol what kind of terrible booking is this


Actually 37. And it should be a decent match, because Natalya is a solid wrestler, whether people find her boring or not. Plus being in Canada the crowd should really be into it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin come end this will you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Nobody in this world wants to see Natalya anymore. She is literally the least entertaining person on the entire roster. Poor Becky has been handed nothing but trash to work with since Wrestlemania. Three matches with a very green Lacey Evan's and now a match with someone who takes the life out of everything she touches.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie saying 'bitch' like my grandmother would.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So much for Nattie being friends with Becky.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy fuck. Natalya. :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Becky/Nattie promos...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That was awesome by Natty.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That might have been the best Natayla promo, but that's not really saying much :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel like they called an audible and ended the match inmediately because of the reaction of the crowd.

Becky, shut the fuck up


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Nattie is so atrocious on the mic. She sounded so forced trying to sound tough.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay Nattie :wow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin vs Becky for the Man's belt at SS. Who says no?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pull that orange mop Natalya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

What the hell is wrong with Natty's face? I swear she has this look of botched surgery on her face.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Summerslam women RAW match will have the upset , watch


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nattie is the most overused non-used wrestler lol. It's like whenever they have nothing at all for women they look around and go "well Nattie"


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who cares about Natalya? Who buys her as credible? This show is so fucking bad


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Actually 37. And it should be a decent match, because Natalya is a solid wrestler, whether people find her boring or not. Plus being in Canada the crowd should really be into it.


Nattie is a charisma vacuum. This feud is DOA.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Orton walked up like a game over screen from the Batman Arkham series


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I like that shit talking between Becky and Nattie.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky got destroyed on the mic by Nattie of all people :maury


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS Nattie owned Becky :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton appearing on TV for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This can get quite personal, Becky and Nattie have history from even before WWE. In terms of the match it can be a good one as well.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Nattie bringing it. Not bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck this really Ziggler? Who cares what Dolph has to say he got beat in 10 seconds last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

That was a great promo by the man and nattie. I liked that serious look instead of regular nattie that kisses her opponents ass. As usual the man brings out the best in her competition.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This can get quite personal, Becky and Nattie have history from even before WWE. In terms of the match it can be a good one as well.

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Who's turning heel Nattie or Becky?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie vs Becky
Big E vs Brock



And people didn't want Roman vs Brock again? :heston


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Becky and Natalya saved that whole segment with that little promo exchange. Their real life history might actually bring some fire and personality out of Nattie for the first time in her career.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Actually 37. And it should be a decent match, because Natalya is a solid wrestler, whether people find her boring or not. Plus being in Canada the crowd should really be into it.


I gurantee that's the main reason why Natalya won, because of SS being in Canada.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nattie vs Becky
> Big E vs Brock
> 
> 
> ...


Big E can cut a promo he's 99999,9999999,9999 more interesting than Roman Reigns lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Oh good Ziggler promo time. Just what we've all wanted...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nattie and Big E...I hope the Lacey/Corbin hating dorks are pleased with themselves. Heyman is a fucking idiot and smarks really have killed the product.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't believe they are ruining their 1 good PPV a year, Summerslam. That's all they have (well, HAD).


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Becky and Natalya saved that whole segment with that little promo exchange. Their real life history might actually bring some fire and personality out of Nattie for the first time in her career.


She has the worst acting in the company, don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Becky and Natalya saved that whole segment with that little promo exchange. Their real life history might actually bring some fire and personality out of Nattie for the first time in her career.


That's what I am thinking as well. Their real life friendship and history might light a spark in Nattie with this feud that she hadn't ever had.

Let's see how it goes. It is off to a good start.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Ziggler and miz teaming up?


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's turning heel Nattie or Becky?


I don't think either needs to. Two good people can have serious issues with one another. Also the match is in Canada so Natalya will have hometown advantage and I don't think WWE is turning their ESPN coverwoman heel anytime soon.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So was Alexa doing all those rest holds was just her heeling it up?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Becky & Nattie had a fiery promo. I'm instantly buying into their match at SummerSlam. Challenger earns her shot and sparks immediate heat with the champion. That’s how it should go.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Big E can cut a promo he's 99999,9999999,9999 more interesting than Roman Reigns lol


Too bad the promo will be about sticking pancakes up his ass and twirl his hips.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I'm happy that Natayla is facing Becky Lynch at Summerslam since they both have a decade history with each other before Natalya got signed to WWE. This is going to get ugly and personal right quick. Finally we get shit talking Becky back and not boring lines. Natalya brought on the in mic too. Way to go Paul Heyman for this. roud


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

For the record I was impressed with Natalya's feud with Ruby Riott so I knew this had potential to surprise


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Amazing that impact, who is in life support lol, has a better women's/knockouts division than wwe


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Ziggler is the one person that makes me want to change the channel. He is so bland its not even funny. He's tried so hard to be Shawn Michaels 2.0 because he just completely sucks.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Who's turning heel Nattie or Becky?


Nattie probably, even though she's flip flopped so many times. Becky turning would be stupid. Just have her babyface and come off aggressive.

They could both stay face, but just keep things heated. Tonight was a good start.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re really gonna tag aren’t they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus man this show blows.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Ziggler heel and Miz Face? Why did they shake hands?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Becky really came off as the heel during that.

Nattie: "and i'm going to pull the horseshoe out of your ass and kick the living hell out of you" :lol

I like Becky, but "The Man" thing is running its course. Especially when "The Man" can't take the End of Days or chair shots or whatever like the men do. She is selling it way too much for what her character is supposed to be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can this segment with Ziggler be over in 10 seconds?

Thanks


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh what could have been...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is Goldberg bad Dolph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Meh. I hope Becky retains.

And Dolph and Miz forming a tag team would be great. Also remember that Shane screwed both at that World Cup Tournament by replacing Miz and defeating Dolph.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Goldberg bad :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Zigs really gonna try to trash the legend Goldberg? Fuck outta here.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Honestly I wouldn't mind if both of them fued again they both have great chemistry when it comes to promos and in ring action. Still the best part of 2016


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Southerner said:


> I like Becky, but "The Man" thing is running its course. Especially when "The Man" can't take the End of Days or chair shots or whatever like the men do. She is selling it way too much for what her character is supposed to be.


The Man gimmick is not about Becky being a literal man. Her selling the End of Days doesn't undermines the gimmick.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn Goldberg really caught a stray :kobelol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Miz and Ziggler were on the verge of becoming best friends until Dolph mentioned porking Miz's wife.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Great, another Ziggler/Miz feud


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, isn't Ziggler a Smackdown wrestler? What are we up to now, 7 people from the blue brand on Raw?

I hate it so much, but if they're going to bastardise the brand split this much, end it. Kill it. Take half the titles away and turn Smackdown into Raw-lite already.

God, this show is SO bad. Is Heyman trying to book the absolute worst show possible just to see if smarks still hail it as the best thing ever just because Paul Heyman booked it? This is killing every last shred of optimism about WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a pointless MizTV segment :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It's so weird seeing face Miz punk heel Ziggler.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I’m going to Summerslam. After I buy beer and go for a smoke if the women’s match is still on, I’m going to boo the shit out of Natalya.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't Ziggler heel and Miz Face? Why did they shake hands?


There best friends in real life, like Ziggler would always fly to Miz house in Cleveland every weekend


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still can’t cheer Miz, sorry


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who asked for a Miz/Ziggler feud in 2019? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ziggler joking about Goldberg is like an internet nerd doing that '2/10 would not bang' shit. 

An insect compared to Goldberg.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The reason WWE books all these pointless and shitty matches to go long is because they don't want to or aren't able to write storylines and segments. In the Attitude and RA era. Most matches were under 8 minutes with the exception of the main event.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wait, isn't Ziggler a Smackdown wrestler? What are we up to now, 7 people from the blue brand on Raw?
> 
> I hate it so much, but if they're going to bastardise the brand split this much, end it. Kill it. Take half the titles away and turn Smackdown into Raw-lite already.
> 
> God, this show is SO bad. Is Heyman trying to book the absolute worst show possible just to see if smarks still hail it as the best thing ever just because Paul Heyman booked it? This is killing every last shred of optimism about WWE.


I think they are mailing it in this week, expecting a much larger audience for next week. Look for them to introduce their "good shit" when there are more eyeballs on them, then hope it interests more people to return.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

The evilest Juggalo, Bray Watt.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

He still has the belt on :sodone :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we get to the Battle Royale already?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dammit take off the robe.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The Man gimmick is not about Becky being a literal man. Her selling the End of Days doesn't undermines the gimmick.


Don't even bother trying to explain to them what the man gimmick is all about. It's a waste of time. If they never listened to Becky's interviews since last late October to April this year then then they won't fully listen now. The Man gimmick is about being the top dog in the division and in this sport. But let them continue to not listen.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at this shiet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't even care, this is hilarious :lmao


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

This shit is fucking weird.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This is literally fucking stupid


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

R Truth is the MVP of the WWE


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Constipated :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cole about to corpse :lol :lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Truth interrupting the robe coming off...def heel turn


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fucking announcers. Truth got his baby back and rightfully so.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

R-Truth crawling on his knees towards a "naked" Drake was ... wow ...

[email protected] the cross body onto the bed too.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Espys? Lol gtfo


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> The Man gimmick is not about Becky being a literal man. Her selling the End of Days doesn't undermines the gimmick.


It's just a finishing move, she shouldn't be selling that much. Nia took 3 finishing moves from men at the Rumble and she was ok the next day


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Graves with the killer lines about the Maverick segments.

"I normally have to pay a subscription for this kind of stuff!"

"I would have utilised a small package."


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Erik Bischoff will save us tomorrow night with Sonya/Mandy HLA.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I didn't watch the ESPY's. They didn't give Roman's award inside and on stage? LoL


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

How much did it cost for WWE to buy it's own ESPY category?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This is going to be repetitive to what I have been saying this whole time about Drake and Renee, but what guy would be so worried about the 24/7 Championship during their honeymoon? Look at her... Turn back around and get in that bed! lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Reigns is not winning, they are focusing too much on him.

Worth nothing as well that he has no scheduled meet and greet for SummerSlam.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The Man gimmick is not about Becky being a literal man. Her selling the End of Days doesn't undermines the gimmick.


Then she shouldn't be doing interviews saying she flipped the gender roles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This dude


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Then she shouldn't be doing interviews saying she flipped the gender roles.


She did in so far as being The Man was traditionally held by an actual man when it came to the top superstar of the company. Subverting that is what the gimmick is all about. It has nothing to do with her being a man or being able to take a beating from a man or anything of the sort.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chris22 said:


> How much did it cost for WWE to buy it's own ESPY category?


It looks like they got cheated. He didn't even get the award on stage.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You'd think they'd 'serious' him up before a Brock match.

Think of the promos between New Day and Lesnar lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drake :lmao

Bray Wyatt returning saved this Raw. I wasn't expecting it, but I'm glad it happened.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*LET'S GO BIG E!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lashley >>>>>>


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lashley or Corbin plzzzz. I promise God ill go to church.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely Cringe E can't be winning.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Dammit take off the robe.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Then she shouldn't be doing interviews saying she flipped the gender roles.


Flipping gender ROLES and being a LITERAL PHYSICAL MAN are not the same thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro was a Heyman guy..............


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol why the random ass Strowman promo?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Big E needs to be serious during this match. Last night at Extreme Rules when he got pissed off during the tag team match he looked like a beast.

I'm sad that there was no Lacey Evans tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braun sure did recover fast from that ruptured spleen they said he had.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun is winning


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction for anyone...including Brock, the champion. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for everyone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Too bad this isn't just Cesaro vs Orton vs Strowman vs Lashley :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This gonna be one short ass battle royal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I know a bunch of people don't like Drew McIntyre, but it makes no sense that he's not in this battle royal. Would rather have had him in there instead of Corbin...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome. Its gonna be like 10 minutes long cause we sure needed that MizTv.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Brock looks like freaking star next to these geeks


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rey Mysterio seem out of place in this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I want Cesaro to shock the world.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I know a bunch of people don't like Drew McIntyre, but it makes no sense that he's not in this battle royal. Would rather have had him in there instead of Corbin...


He's instead now the 205 jobber lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Rey Mysterio seem out of place in this match.


Give me Rey over half these guys easy.

I get what you mean though. We are like 2-3 guys removed from having an all hoss match.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Big E needs to be serious during this match. Last night at Extreme Rules when he got pissed off during the tag team match he looked like a beast.
> 
> I'm sad that there was no Lacey Evans tonight.


Hopefully she'll pop up on SD and be put in a triple threat with Bayley and Charlotte at SS.

I predicted she'd be ref so maybe I can make this happen too :ciampa


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Just no Rollins or Reigns. I dont care besides that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNIT


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really wanted a Bayley/Becky Match at SummerSlam

Maybe at Survivor Series


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro's uppercuts kinda turn me on!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well...there goes Cesaro after all that. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

well there goes two of my pics


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, there went my 2.

Come on Orton, Braun, or Roman.


Big E lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aw FUCK THIS


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Well atleast Cesaro got his shit in


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you Sami!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well there goes the Big E winning it leak :lol


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

But the leak!!!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ugh, a retread won Brock has already beaten is gonna win this match


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

yes Rollins or Corbin is winning damn I wouldn't BigE to win


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

fuck outta here Sami


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

No Big E = I can miss Summerslam lol 

It's Orton


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh no, not the he didn't go over the top spot..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godlike13 said:


> But the leak!!!!


But his 3rd foot didn't touch the ground!!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It’s obvious Orton is winning this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 faces on 1 heel. wtf?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

pretty good episode, but the first half of this Battle Royal is horrible. Wrestlers getting thrown out too quick, and bland spots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt should show up and eliminate the winner.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf Lesnar vs. Orton again?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Orton is going to stay on the outside for the rest of the match and come in a win at the last second.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton. Fuck yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Come on Randy!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is good!

Been wanting to see Rollins vs Orton again for a minute...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I've always wonder wondered what happens if somebody botches being on the apron in a battle royale


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Boo Lashley and Strowman gone. Don't care now.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Randy chants lmao.

You know you suck when they chant for blandy boreton


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton is over! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins is winning this for sure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth is winning isn't he? :eyeroll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crowd wanted Orton.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't anymore with this company


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I think its safe to say I wont be watching for a long, long time after the 10 minutes I have just watched tonight.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf Lesnar vs. Orton again?


I think I rather see Orton. We just saw Rollins vs Lesnar last night.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

???? I am in for the rollin insults


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're all in on Seth, good for him


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Are they going to let Rollins take the belt right back?

I doubt it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:Cocky


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fucking. Lame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth won with the crowd chanting for Orton :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf was the point? This show sucked, Heyman can blow me too.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is it too late to take back the Big E jokes?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Orton over :lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Came back for the first time in months tonight, and yep, this product is still utter, utter shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Are they going to let Rollins take the belt right back?
> 
> I doubt it.


They should, I miss when titles switched hands frequently


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So taking I didn't miss much and can just erase my DVR when I get home?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

But y'all were gonna be pissed if Big E won lol


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

fuck seth what a cuck.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Rollins looks like a kid next to lesnar.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was as predictable as snowfall in Alaska


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What a joke nice start Heyman wh



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Rollins wins :frank2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm cool with that, they didn't just give Seth the rematch, he earned it.

I'm just happy that Seth is away from Becky, lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Rollins decisively beats Brock at SummerSlam after a very competitive match.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Seth's super angry. He means business you guys.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm gonna need that Orton/Lesnar rematch.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

same ol shit til at least Royal rumble and thats a big maybe there too.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I've always wonder wondered what happens if somebody botches being on the apron in a battle royale


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I've always wonder wondered what happens if somebody botches being on the apron in a battle royale


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao..Im possessed!!


Fuck this geek, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Did Seth's promo get cut short? Is a giant check being given out?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So basically saying that he will cheat to win again


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Called it as soon as the match was announced. This shit is so predictable. Summerslam is such an easy pass. Thanks a lot Lacey/Corbin haters.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They just cut him off :lol


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Lesnar Rollins
Becky Natty

Summerslam already setting up as a dumpster fire


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Well. I got Bray. I shouldn't have expected them to do 2 interesting things in one night that's a bit much


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey guys...time's up...no need for all that. :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Ouch. Rollins with the big declaration that he was getting his title back, to near crickets. Maybe 5% of the arena gave him polite applause.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Damn I wanted randy to win


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Why would Orton win this match? Logically think about it. He is a Smackdown star and not a Raw one. But keep on. :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_SummerSlam_StrowmanLashley


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Ouch. Rollins with the big declaration that he was getting his title back, to near crickets. Maybe 5% of the arena gave him polite applause.


Yep...no reaction whatsoever.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

This is why Lesnar feuds suck. His opponents talk as though they have a chance, but he laughs it off and beats them anyway.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

rben said:


> Lesnar Rollins
> Becky Natty
> 
> Summerslam already setting up as a dumpster fire


Hopefully the Smackdown matches make up for that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Heyman is gonna book Ricochet in 10 segments and Rollins like some super badass Id rather just let Vince write the show by himself. Jesus man.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was almost "We're out of time folks" WCW levels.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm a fan od seth's but they have booked him so horribly since mania that they have made me not want to watch him right now. I'd much rather have Strowman in that spot. I feel like they just refuse to pull the trigger with Strowman even with him being pretty over for a long time now.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

We will probably get Brock vs. Lashley by the end of tthe year. 

At least Cesaro and Sami got to be on tv.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Watch them give the title right back to this nerd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bischoff needs a great main event for SS. Roman vs Bryan please!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

They should've just announced a rematch for Lesnar/Rollins instead of teasing something fresh.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Bischoff needs a great main event for SS. Roman vs Bryan please!


I'd love if WWE just finally went all in on this feud and not tip toe around it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Why would Orton win this match? Logically think about it. He is a Smackdown star and not a Raw one. But keep on. :ha


We just came from Alexa (a RAW superstar) challenging Bayley in back to back PPV matches and people wanting Joe (a RAW superstar) to beat Kofi for the WWE title, brand split has been dead for a while :lol. People wanted Orton because he is much more interesting option than Rollins


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

So Brock will keep retaining until WM, oh boy...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rated-R-Peepz said:


>





ManiaSeason2017 said:


>


Going to have to watch that list. But seeing how they would've dealt with Orton accidentally winning would've been funny


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Why would Orton win this match? Logically think about it. He is a Smackdown star and not a Raw one. But keep on. :ha


Well they already had Alexa a Raw star face Bayley a Smackdown star. So why can't it be Orton?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

As an early prediction, I think it'll be Sasha/Bayley and Kofi/Orton at SS.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The crowd is so sick of Brock/Shield Member that its become everything Cena/Orton was times 10. Orton got chanted over Rollins despite Orton being out of the heavyweight title scene and phoning it in for about 5 years (!!!). Barring Zayn and Mysterio, who are small job guys, basically, I'd have taken ANYBODY over Rollins again, and I'm honestly disappointed that the Youtube and Street Profits hinting at the Big E win didn't go through.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bischoff needs a great main event for SS. Roman vs Bryan please!


Their match at Fastlane was great. Wouldn't care to see that match again.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Why would Orton win this match? Logically think about it. He is a Smackdown star and not a Raw one. But keep on. :ha


People are tired of the Shield boys winning everything. Shit is God damn OLD. Hell I dont even like Strowman but it was a perfect time to go with him after last night, but fuck no. Jesus. This shit sucks.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

2019 Raw is easily worse than 2009 Raw, 2018 Raw, WWECW, WWF 1995, and WCW 2000. The worst wrestling product I've ever seen by far.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> We just came from Alexa (a RAW superstar) challenging Bayley in back to back PPV matches and people wanting Joe (a RAW superstar) to beat Kofi for the WWE title, brand split has been dead for a while :lol. People wanted Orton because he is much more interesting option than Rollins


They were not going to continue that pattern and people would bitch about that too on here and all over social media. I am glad that Seth Rollins won since he has unfinished business with Brock Lesnar and they told that story tonight in the number one contenders match. As well as basically telling you he was going to win the battle royal half the night due to Extreme Rules replays. Orton probably will be facing Aleister Black at Summerslam.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to SummerSlam.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Why would Orton win this match? Logically think about it. He is a Smackdown star and not a Raw one. But keep on. :ha


Well, considering that they introduced TWO dual brand titles, have dual brand tag team wrestling matches, had a RAW wrestler go after a Smackdown title at back to back PPVs and a RAW wrestler go for the WWE title at their last PPV, why the Hell not? Brand split my foot, like how Roman Reigns was the biggest acquisition for Smackdown but was on RAW almost every week yet wasn't on Smackdown for 4 weeks in a row, or Kingston wrestling a ton on RAW. 

There's no brand split in the sense of differentiated rosters, its been like that all post-Mania.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

What a dud ending. Amazingly fresh idea to let a shield guy win because apparenly there is no one else on the roster to face Lesnar. This is all an attempt to reboot seth's push because he failed so miserably. Listen to the crowd tonight. He got a mild response, dwarfed by both Roman's and Braun's. I bet they figure that seth needs a real match win over Brock not the three minute waste of time at Mania. The underlying problem is that seth is still seth and his weaknesses aren't just going to disappear over night. Expect The Rollins Ratings Recession to continue. Also expect Bock to be wwe champion when smackdown goes to fox.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I'm actually looking forward to SummerSlam.


I'm sorry for your mental illness.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I just say how fucking bizarre it was to have a battle royal when they literally could've just had Seth appear and challenge Brock after last night?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn this Raw was bad. Only thing I enjoyed was seeing Alexa lose her chance for another title opportunity and Truth regaining the Raw title.


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

Damn, it could have been anyone else to make it interesting. New matchups like Lashley, Big E, Cesaro or even Randy/Braun (happened before but this time Orton/Strowman could capture the universal gold). Same two people every time. Show is so predictable. Also why does Bray have to feud with Finn again? That feud was very underwhelming.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Well, considering that they introduced TWO dual brand titles, have dual brand tag team wrestling matches, had a RAW wrestler go after a Smackdown title at back to back PPVs and a RAW wrestler go for the WWE title at their last PPV, why the Hell not? Brand split my foot, like how Roman Reigns was the biggest acquisition for Smackdown but was on RAW almost every week yet wasn't on Smackdown for 4 weeks in a row, or Kingston wrestling a ton on RAW.
> 
> There's no brand split in the sense of differentiated rosters, its been like that all post-Mania.


You and some people on this site knew that Rollins was facing Brock in a rematch at Summerslam. He didn't get a rematch clause either. He had to earn it which is something I loved. Someone that works hard to win it. Yeah, sure brand split is not like it was once and the wildcard but I am glad that Vince/Paul kept this one Raw star vs Raw star at summerslam over the Raw Universal Champion. People would bitch if Reigns won it. Some would bitch Orton winning then losing to Brock in 16 style. Big E would get shitted on due to his association with the New day. Just last night people on complained hat Big E, Woods and Kofi gained all of the gold.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I dont even get the logic. If you book Seth like some super raged badass and then he loses...the fuck was the point? If he wins..then what the fuck was the point of Brock getting the title? You could have just had Becky help thwart his cash in, Brock call Seth a bitch for needing a woman and gotten there that way. 

This is literally a no win match. Nonsense.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Ricochet/Robert Roode/Revival/Usos/AJ Styles/Club post-match brawl

- Samoa Joe backstage promo

- Drake Maverick/Renee Michelle/R-Truth hotel segments + Truth winning the 24/7 title in the hotel room

- Bray Wyatt returns to attack Finn Balor post-match

- AJ Styles locking the Calf Crusher on Kalisto post-match and the Club taking out the rest of the Lucha House Party

- Seth Rollins backstage interview


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth is obviously winning. It helps him pad his championship stats and frees up Brock to be on Smackdown on Fox.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

People are overthinking why WWE did this tonight:

They booked Seth to win to reestablish him due to the damage that was done from the Becky storyline.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

People just want someone different to face Lesnar besides Reigns and Rollins, which is understandable.

I'll admit, I actually got excited for a split second of the possibility of Orton winning and I am not an Orton fan. That is how much I wish that WWE would move on from Rollins vs. Lesnar. It's dragging on like Reigns vs. Lesnar did last year.

Yes, logically Rollins has unfinished business. He got screwed over by Lesnar at Extreme Rules. So done with those two feuding though. There is literally nothing exciting of going through that build for Summer Slam. The beast was slayed at Wrestle Mania and yet they are going through the same scenario again 4 months later at Summer Slam.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck Seth....sick of this recycled trash. 

We could've had Orton/Lesnar and Rollins/Reigns but instead....the same crap we've been getting all year. 

Genuinely depressed I have to wait another month and a half for All Out.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Guess I’m officially done watching RAW. Screw Seth


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> People are overthinking why WWE did this tonight:
> 
> They booked Seth to win to reestablish him due to the damage that was done from the Becky storyline.


No one wants to see Seth booked as some wrecking machine babyface. When he eliminated Orton the air went out of the building. The guy is done as a face. It doesnt work. It never will. He will always be at his best as a slimy heel. Period.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I just got one question though, why does Seth have to win the battle royal if he already gets his rematch clause?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one wants to see Seth booked as some wrecking machine babyface. When he eliminated Orton the air went out of the building. The guy is done as a face. It doesnt work. It never will. He will always be at his best as a slimy heel. Period.


I agree that the air went out of the building. Seth is better off as a heel, but they can't do that because they just turned AJ. Seth will get back on track once they let him do some championship open challenges.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

HillbillyJim83 said:


> Awesome Bray return, and 2 title feuds nobody would ever ask for in a million thoughts.
> 
> My thoughts: http://jobbertothestars.blog/2019/07/15/wwe-monday-night-raw-july-15th-2019-cowboy-round-up/


Hows this guy not IP banned btw?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

rexmundi said:


> Seth is obviously winning. It helps him pad his championship stats and frees up Brock to be on Smackdown on Fox.


WWE has demented people at the helm who change their minds about every match on basically a daily basis. They book television and PPV event matches and decide who the title winners will be many times on the day of the events and sometimes even the night of the events as they are happening! This has been speculated, reported and confirmed by wrestlers, they've been flying by the seat of the McMahon family slacks for many, many years now. 

I thought it wasn't carved in stone, it was etched in iron, that Reigns was beating Lesnar clean as can be at WM. Instead Reigns got a piping hot ass beating that was contrary to several *YEARS *of built up expectation. 

Who knows what's going to happen between now and SummerSlam and how many wild hairs Vinny Mac is gonna get up his ass about the entire card?

Tonight, they may have even called off a Big E win that appeared to have been inadvertently or deliberately "spoiled" by their Youtube account and "prophesied" by the Street Profits. For all we know, Seth/Orton with Seth going over was the audible from Seth/Big E with Big E going over, we don't know. It very well could be that the number one contendership rumble match was audibled here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I just got one question though, why does Seth have to win the battle royal if he already gets his rematch clause?


I remember Vince coming out and say that they are no more rematch clauses once you lose your title. Which is why Joe didn't a rematch for the US title the night after Stomping Grounds. The USO's didn't get one either when they lost the SD Live Tag Team Championships.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I just got one question though, why does Seth have to win the battle royal if he already gets his rematch clause?


There is no rematch clause anymore, at least not in the main roster. Charlotte didn't get one when she lost to Bayley, Becky didn't got one when she lost Charlotte, Ryder and Hawkins didn't got one when they lost to the Revival, Joe didn't got one after losing to Ricochet, and so on and so on


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Southerner said:


> Yes, logically Rollins has unfinished business. He got screwed over by Lesnar at Extreme Rules.


How did he get screwed over by Lesnar? Lesnar cashed in his Briefcase.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> People are overthinking why WWE did this tonight:
> 
> They booked Seth to win to reestablish him due to the damage that was done from the Becky storyline.


I think it has more to do with the match at WM35 being very short and kinda of a fluke win, to re-establish himself Rollins has to defeat Lesnar decisively in a proper competitive match. It has nothing to do with the Becky storyline.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel bad for Brock, that Becky's Boyfriend guy it's annoying as fuck I would prefer to stay in my ranch if I was him.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> How did he get screwed over by Lesnar? Lesnar cashed in his Briefcase.


Exactly. Rollins kicked him in the nuts to win the belt, Lesnar cashed on him to take it back. Seem fucking even to me.

This will be the first summerslam main event since I've been a wrestling fan that I am not watching. After whatever Corbin and KO do Im out. Seriously. Fuck this.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. Rollins kicked him in the nuts to win the belt, Lesnar cashed on him to take it back. Seem fucking even to me.
> 
> This will be the first summerslam main event since I've been a wrestling fan that I am not watching. After whatever Corbin and KO do Im out. Seriously. Fuck this.


Don't act like Brock was fair in that match at WM. Before Rollins got in the ring to start the match, Brock decided to blind side Rollins and started kicking his ass before the bell started. Before the ref could start the match. Brock was fighting dirty at WM too. But yeah, let's say Rollins cheated when Brock doing the same shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock is insanely stale as Universal Champion, theres two things that stalker though; The Shield guys, and Brock feuding with Shield guys.

When will the McMahons just admit that that tiny group of people endlessly on top is stale and a huge issue with the product? 

I've got mixed feelings on Miz v Ziggler. They're two of the most irrelevant people on the whole roster so this feud will be half assed on the WWEs part. It's criminal how irrelevant The Miz is now. And Miz worked a 7 month program with Shane, jobbed to him three times and never got his revenge on Shane who I'd imagine is now off TV or working with KO.

But on the other hand Miz and Dolph work great together. Seeing as WWE don't give a shit about either of them they won't overbook this feud and will hopefully just let these two go at it with free reign. 

Miz deserves better but this is the best he can realistically hope for. Though I said the same about the Shane feud and that used as a vechile to bury the fuck out of the Miz for daring to be entertaining. 

How are all time WOAT wrestlers like Rollins top guys while all the real wrestlers are jobbers?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. Rollins kicked him in the nuts to win the belt, Lesnar cashed on him to take it back. Seem fucking even to me.
> 
> This will be the first summerslam main event since I've been a wrestling fan that I am not watching. After whatever Corbin and KO do Im out. Seriously. Fuck this.


Same, its fucking terrible; whats even more terrible is people in here trying to justify it.

It's really simple. Should have had corbin go over last night, preferably after EoD to lynch would have put a lot of heat on Corbin brock comes out to a face pop smashes corbin, then u've opened up a lot of new avenues to go....but no instead we got this, and fucking natty and Lynch at SS as well.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> People are overthinking why WWE did this tonight:
> 
> They booked Seth to win to reestablish him due to the damage that was done from the Becky storyline.


I don't see that as a good reason at all, he destroyed Corbin at Extreme Rules and it got very over, whatever "damage" got done was minimal. Besides this was clearly the plan all along, Brock and Seth at summerslam, they didn't just randomly decide "Hey Seth ain't too hot right now, lets give him the rub tonight". 

The way they got to it was fucking awful though. The battle royal idea was stupid as fuck because it dangles fresh carrots in front of the audience for no reason. Now everyone's pissed because they didn't get a new matchup.

This was the entire reason I said before the show I didn't see Seth winning, because why bother with the battle royal when the story was already built? Just have Seth come out and challenge Brock straight away and rip the band-aid off, don't drag it out. He doesn't need to win a number one contenders match, just have him piss off Brock enough so that Brock gives him the match.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Strategize said:


> The way they got to got was fucking awful though. The battle royal idea was stupid as fuck because it dangles fresh carrots in front of the audience for no reason. Now everyone'd pissed because they didn't get a new matchup


This x1000. Great post, and is the main reason why everyone is pissed. It is literally absolutely the worst way to attempt to re-establish Rollins, and everyone can see it. It is literally creating go-away heat the way he is getting booked.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Randy absolutely should have won that Battle Royal. Had an awesome performance and the crowd was hot for him and the prospect of another Orton vs Lesnar match. Rollins has faced Lesnar so many times already, it's boring. 

Why not bring back the rematch clause if they're going to use the No. 1 Contender's Match to make a rematch anyway?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Same, its fucking terrible; *whats even more terrible is people in here trying to justify it*.
> 
> It's really simple. Should have had corbin go over last night, preferably after EoD to lynch would have put a lot of heat on Corbin brock comes out to a face pop smashes corbin, then u've opened up a lot of new avenues to go....but no instead we got this, and fucking natty and Lynch at SS as well.


Those people got exactly what they deserve tonight. I told everyone last night exactly what was gonna happen. Bork cashing in on Becky's bitch changed nothing. The problem with the Universal Title picture is Becky's bitch being in it. Until Vince accepts that he bet on the wrong horse the product will never get any better.

They all wanted Corbin to lose so badly because he's not a spot monkey or for petty reasons like not liking his attire. The company is already dying. What would it have really hurt to give Corbin a chance?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Randy absolutely should have won that Battle Royal. Had an awesome performance and the crowd was hot for him and the prospect of another Orton vs Lesnar match. Rollins has faced Lesnar so many times already, it's boring.
> 
> Why not bring back the rematch clause if they're going to use the No. 1 Contender's Match to make a rematch anyway?


Well...to be honest, it should have been a heel winning. Because Corbin should have got the strap last night after end of days'ing Becky, then a face Lesnar smashes him with a cash in.

coulda been orton too, he is literally doing nothing right now....Or aj styles with the club....why not? They had a good back and forth at SS, and with the club adds a new element.

But nah...lets do the same shit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

kingnoth1n said:


> Well...to be honest, it should have been a heel winning. Because Corbin should have got the strap last night after end of days'ing Becky, then a face Lesnar smashes him with a cash in.
> 
> coulda been orton too, he is literally doing nothing right now....Or aj styles with the club....why not? They had a good back and forth at SS, and with the club adds a new element.
> 
> But nah...lets do the same shit.


Orton is a heel. The crowd was totally behind him throughout the match and the interaction between Orton and Lesnar got a great reaction too. They were even cheering for him when he was fighting Rollins (who is supposed to be their biggest face) at the end. When Rollins won, the crowd went silent. 

Absolutely terrible decision to have Rollins win. Even Reigns would have been a better option.

Yeah, AJ should have been in that match instead of Big E. Even Bryan should have been in it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> *They all wanted Corbin to lose so badly because he's not a spot monkey or for petty reasons like not liking his attire.* The company is already dying. What would it have really hurt to give Corbin a chance?


Yes tired of the Becky's Boyfriend Rollinites always blaming everyone but their god, Corbin at least as fire on his eyes like a 18 yo kid trying to prove himself, Becky's Boyfriend a fake person with dead fish eyes that would stab anyone in the back.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> This x1000. Great post, and is the main reason why everyone is pissed. It is literally absolutely the worst way to attempt to re-establish Rollins, and everyone can see it. It is literally creating go-away heat the way he is getting booked.


It's such incredibly moronic booking I find it hard to believe it came from Heyman. He doesn't to be "re-established", you were in the middle of the story, just continue it. Having him beat half the top guys for no reason is the type of shit they did with Roman.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

In a 10-Man Battle Royal, with a 10% chance for every participant, the former champion who just lost his title yesterday conveniently ends up winning even when a better wrestler had him dead to rights? No wonder booking sucks.

Also, what a terrible decision to have Cedric Alexander of all people get a win over Drew McIntyre.

Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt again? :heston 
I guess I know what the worst feud of 2019 is going to be.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strategize said:


> I don't see that as a good reason at all, he destroyed Corbin at Extreme Rules and it got very over, whatever "damage" got done was minimal. Besides this was clearly the plan all along, Brock and Seth at summerslam, they didn't just randomly decide "Hey Seth ain't too hot right now, lets give him the rub tonight".
> 
> The way they got to it was fucking awful though. The battle royal idea was stupid as fuck because it dangles fresh carrots in front of the audience for no reason. Now everyone's pissed because they didn't get a new matchup.
> 
> This was the entire reason I said before the show I didn't see Seth winning, because why bother with the battle royal when the story was already built? Just have Seth come out and challenge Brock straight away and rip the band-aid off, don't drag it out. He doesn't need to win a number one contenders match, just have him piss off Brock enough so that Brock gives him the match.


This is a great post. You basically teased the crowd with a bunch of cool new toys then fucked them up the ass at the end with the same old dildo. You could feel it too when Rollins won. It was just a big groan.


----------



## Singapore Kane (Jan 27, 2019)

Heyman was never a flawless booker. Remember that time he kept the belt on an injured Franchise for 18 months while the company sank around him?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strategize said:


> The way they got to it was fucking awful though. The battle royal idea was stupid as fuck because it dangles fresh carrots in front of the audience for no reason. Now everyone's pissed because they didn't get a new matchup.












No point in doing a No.1 Contender's match if you're going to end up doing a rematch anyway.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> No point in doing a No.1 Contender's match if you're going to end up doing a rematch anyway.


Very few would've complained if Seth just got the rematch. Even the ones that don't like him would've quickly just accepted that at least it makes sense because of Extreme Rules.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Very few would've complained if Seth just got the rematch. Even the ones that don't like him would've quickly just accepted that at least it makes sense because of Extreme Rules.


I agree. Before the show, I was indifferent to the possibility of Rollins vs Lesnar rematch at SummerSlam because I was expecting that anyway. Now, they teased 9 other possibilities and I was excited about a Lesnar vs Orton (who is my favourite wrestler by the way) match. And now that that didn't happen, I'm pissed not just because of that but because they went with the most underwhelming option in the match.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth's reactions have diminished greatly since Mania. He was one of the least over guys in the final match. The damage has been done and all of heyman's horses and all of heyman's men couldn't put Mr. Hour 3 together again. :Cocky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did Cedric Alexander beat Drew? :lmao

Paul, get a grip..


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

so basically what WWE have done here is hide the “no rematch” stipulation with a battle royal that coincidently results in the former champion winning the match for another rematch. 

So not only are they trolling the fans, they also have literally no ideas for RAW and so they had to use this filler battle royal to make up to 3 hours. Jeez

Lovely. Great booking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> so basically what WWE have done here is hide the “no rematch” stipulation with a battle royal that coincidently results in the former champion winning the match for another rematch.
> 
> Lovely. Great booking.


Yuppp


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Bray’s finally back! Really hope they don’t drop the ball with him again, but I’m not exactly confident. Good start though. Can’t believe so many on here took that Big E article to mean he was going to win the Battle Royal. I mean it wasn’t exactly worded that well, but come on...


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

rexmundi said:


> What a dud ending. Amazingly fresh idea to let a shield guy win because apparenly there is no one else on the roster to face Lesnar. This is all an attempt to reboot seth's push because he failed so miserably. Listen to the crowd tonight. He got a mild response, dwarfed by both Roman's and Braun's. I bet they figure that seth needs a real match win over Brock not the three minute waste of time at Mania. The underlying problem is that seth is still seth and his weaknesses aren't just going to disappear over night. Expect The Rollins Ratings Recession to continue. Also expect Bock to be wwe champion when smackdown goes to fox.


I’m not a big Reigns guy, but it’s baffling to me how WWE never strikes while the iron is hot. They tried forever to get Reigns cheered and now that he is they are going back to the well with Rollins who is totally dead now.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Solid Raw. Only part I hated was that vanilla midget beating Drew. Doesn't exactly look like that Drew/Taker Summerslam match-up is going down if that shit's happening.

LMAO, that Uso having to stay down for the pin on a basic flapjack cuz Dash wasn't there on the Shatter Machine. :maury


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> so basically what WWE have done here is hide the “no rematch” stipulation with a battle royal that coincidently results in the former champion winning the match for another rematch.
> 
> So not only are they trolling the fans, they also have literally no ideas for RAW and so they had to use this filler battle royal to make up to 3 hours. Jeez
> 
> Lovely. Great booking.


It is filler but I think in their minds they think that battle royal was a brilliant idea. Remember, they are in a mode right now where they are constantly trying to hot shot the ratings.

And as much as they are trolling fans, I also think they were careful not to put guys like Daniel Bryan in there knowing that fans aren’t thrilled with Rollins right now. They are probably surprised that fans were more with Reigns and Orton than they were Seth.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

If what I read here is true and they really had Heyman come out and say he is in charge then 
Woof


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

wow, Lexi saved that match from being disastrous. who the heck wants to see 30 minutes of MEN let alone women's wrestling? the crowd would probably have rioted had she not been there, they were already noticeably angry.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What made me happy was The Club embarrassing The Jobber House Party and Seth winning the All Star battle Royal, What didn't was not making Alexa the new No1 contender like they should have.


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

An absolute travesty that Drew lost clean to Cedric.

The dude literally just featured in a PPV opener against Undertaker in a match that made Undertaker look his best in a long time. Unless this is going to become a story where Drew has lost his mojo and is trying to hide the fact that Taker really _did_ get in his head, leading to a Taker/McIntyre match, I have no idea why this happened.

The dude is a fucking cruiserweight going against a dude who looks like he could literally pick Cedric up and military press him into the 7th row. I'm all for an underdog story but not at the expense of someone who has been booked for *months* as a terrifying force only to succumb to a fucking roll-up.

Admittedly I'm really happy that Natalya's getting a shot at Becky. If you had to look at the women's division and pick out a veteran or, using the term loosely, a _legend_, surely that's Nattie? Charlotte gets the royalty treatment because her second name is Flair, and I significantly remember Charlotte and Nattie going at it on NXT some years back where it was booked as Flairs versus Harts. I hope this turns into a decent feud. Nattie showing up and beating the man because rather than tell people she's "the man", she gets in the ring and proves it. Touch on the fact that Becky said she was turning gender roles on their head in an interview. Make Nattie the kind of rebel that turns the women's division back into the _women's_ division that is led by a true woman, not someone who has to call herself the man because as a female competitor she simply isn't good enough.

This is all fantasy booking but fuck it if it works it could be great.

No surprise the main event was full of creative loopholes and more WWE kool aid. They totally ignored the fact that Seth is due a rematch clause anyway as the former champion, but they had to fill up time with a battle royal that did nothing but make the fans turn on Seth even more? It's obvious that the fans have been negatively receiving Seth/Becky. I won't say I'd have taken anyone in that match over Seth, but I would have been excited for Brock/Orton II considering the first match saw Orton lying in a pool of his own blood 3 years ago.

Definitely skipping next week's RAW. I have no interest in seeing 10 legends come out to pops that absolutely destroy anyone on the active roster because it just opens your eyes to the fact that guys who have been retired 10+ years are still more over than anyone WWE are trying (if they even are) to build for the future.

Also, here's hoping this Bray shit works out. He looks in fantastic shape and looks to have dropped a lot of weight, and it's been a long time since we've seen a masked monster in WWE. Thinking back, I can't believe I'm about to admit that I miss seeing Kane, but the dude was a legend who would constantly work and usually turn shit into gold. Team Hell No? still legendary segments. The dude teamed with Hurricane and RVD at one point and made the shit work. Here's hoping Bray isn't rolled-up by a fucking cruiserweight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Seems like I lucked out missing this show and not watching it except :boombrock being a GOAT with his appearance like a #MajorBoy would, collecting salt. :dance


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like Seth and I've said this before that I don't think how his title reign went was all his fault as he didn't have much to work with but having a battle that included Orton, Zayn, Cesaro, Big E etc was a stupid idea because it gives fans a bit of hope of seeing an entirely fresh new match which is what fans have been begging for. Rollins needs to just stay away from Becky while on screen and show more aggression in his character and not be the plain old babyface he has been.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay this week. Some good parts mixed in with some stuff I didnt care about. Heyman basically admitted at the beginning of the show that he's in charge now and straight up announces matches for the show. Shocker. Happy to finally see Bray Wyatt make his debut (redebut?) against the one guy who we didnt get to see that Halloween match last year with Balor. Thats fine. I enjoyed the 24/7 stuff again with Drake Maverick being a highlight lately. The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler in a who's the best from Cleveland match? 

What do you know? Zak Ryder is from Long Island and he picked up a win over Mike Kanellis since the show was in Long Island. Just where is this pregnancy angle going though? The fans also shitted on the Fatal Four-Way Women's match. They gave it their all but I dont blame the crowd. How can you care when Natalya, Naomi and Carmella (Smackdown superstar) never pick up any wins? This match sorely needed Sasha Banks and/or Ronda Rousey. Cedric Alexander got a surprise win ove Drew McIntrye. Okay. Lastly, facepalm at the main event result. Seth Rollins is in the same position Roman Reigns was last year. This is why RAW just doesn't do anything new. Same old rehash. *sigh*


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

The main event sucks, and I mean REALLY sucked. Despite needing surgery soon, I really wanted Orton to win and have a Summerslam rematch. Hell, I'd rather have Corbin win at this point. Seth Rollins can fuck off.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Becky vs. Nattie is, alright I guess. The matches should be decent and at least it's not Alexa again.

Brock as champion again holds no appeal to me, it made Raw's ME scene unwatchable for years. So hopefully, and this is probably too much to ask WWE for, it's a short-term thing.

Bliss and Cross feud with Asuka & Kairi after the latter win the tag belts from the IIconics hopefully.

Drake Maverick, Renee Michelle, and R-Truth continue to be hilarious.




Alright show.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Maria sounds more believable on the mic than seth does. Taking it one step further Becky Lynch showed more intensity at extreme rules than him. Why are they still pushing him? Lacey embarassed him, becky does all the talking for him, he didn't even sell the spear he took by roman, smh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Natalya and Rollins are the championship contenders for Summerslam. No thanks.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Just read the results. So this is the first show of the new, "new era," huh?

Well color me totally unimpressed. I didn't miss anything.

Aside from Bray Wyatt and 24/7 fun, this show looked like yet another big dud. Brock vs. Seth AGAIN and Becky vs. Natalya? YIKES.

Demon Balor vs. this Bray Wyatt should be fun. It looks like that's where they're going, but they aren't off to a good start.


----------



## Fawkes_619 (Mar 4, 2016)

Randy vs Brock could've been a great match. But no, stupid seth again


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Asuka842 said:


> Becky vs. Nattie is, alright I guess. The matches should be decent and at least it's not Alexa again.
> 
> Brock as champion again holds no appeal to me, it made Raw's ME scene unwatchable for years. So hopefully, and this is probably too much to ask WWE for, it's a short-term thing.
> 
> ...


Ok show a part from Seth winning the battle royal.

Most boring fucker going at the minute.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the first Raw I've watched since before WrestleMania. 

And...yeah, I hated it. I hated the Women's 4 way. I hated the set up for YET ANOTHER Seth Vs. Brock match. 

And for all the talk I've heard about the 24/7 title being the best thing on the show, I thought those segments with Rockstar Spud and R-Truth in the hotel were awful. That felt like some "Bad" Attitude Era material. 

That said, I can see Heyman's influences seeping in. He is trying to make it more intense. He is trying to inject a little bit more flavor into the promos. But hopefully he's got more plans to fix this because there is a long way to go before Raw is palatable again.


----------

